# Pakistans First Metro Bus Test Drive in Lahore



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## karan21

Which country have these buses imported from??? They look pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

karan21 said:


> Which country have these buses imported from??? They look pretty good.



Buses are from China

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## karan21

Devil Soul said:


> Buses are from China


Why do we have a separate thread for this?? Is having BRTS system considered a big achievement in Pakistan??? This is not even metro just simple Brts system. Nothing special.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

karan21 said:


> Why do we have a separate thread for this?? Is having BRTS system considered a big achievement in Pakistan??? This is not even metro just simple Brts system. Nothing special.


in my view every step towards betterment of a common man is an achievement, be it in any sector /part of the world..So yeah its an achievement...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## karan21

Devil Soul said:


> in my view every step towards betterment of a common man is an achievement, be it in any part of the world..So yeah its an achievement...



I agree with you

But instead of posting pics of just one bus can you post some imp imfo about the entire Lahore Brts system. That would be helpful for members to see ho good this system is.


----------



## Devil Soul

karan21 said:


> I agree with you
> 
> But instead of posting pics of just one bus can you post some imp imfo about the entire Lahore Brts system. That would be helpful for members to see ho good this system is.



Yup i agree with u on providing imp info , but for now consider the below the most imp info

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baby Leone

hatts off to punjab CM........

hope other cities will follow esp Karachi.

BTW i heard tht punjab CM also started metro projects for other cities in punjab.
thts really good



Devil Soul said:


> Buses are from China



i guess they are turkish....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Ho gai test drive?

Very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

While I don't know anything about this bus system, I do know that incompetent PMLN has put it in it's place. 
This means that it was ill thought out, it will be ill managed, and probably end up in a corruption scandle in a year or so ultimatly leading to it being discontinued and Tax payers on the hook for millions of rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Rusty said:


> While I don't know anything about this bus system, I do know that incompetent PMLN has put it in it's place.
> This means that it was ill thought out, it will be ill managed, and probably end up in a corruption scandle in a year or so ultimatly leading to it being discontinued and Tax payers on the hook for millions of rupees.


Sorry i don't want to indulge into political discussion & always try my best to avoid it, but the same was said when MM was completed, leaving political rivalry apart one should give credit where its due...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Don Jaguar

Mr Javed said:


> hatts off to punjab CM........
> 
> hope other cities will follow esp Karachi.
> 
> BTW i heard tht punjab CM also started metro projects for other cities in punjab.
> thts really good
> 
> 
> 
> i guess they are turkish....



Yes they are Turkish.


----------



## Rusty

Devil Soul said:


> Sorry i don't want to indulge into political discussion & always try my best to avoid it, but the same was said when MM was completed, leaving political rivalry apart one should give credit where its due...



MM was a good job, I will always say that
But other than that what else do they have to show for 25 years of governance? 

And I am sorry if it sounds like political point scoring but the record is there. Pakistan needs institutions right now more than anything else. Buses and roads can wait until we have a corruption free government with rule of law.


----------



## Devil Soul

^ i still think the Buses are from China, u can see seat cushion in Chinese language ..


----------



## Don Jaguar

Devil Soul said:


> ^ i still think the Buses are from China, u can see seat cousin in Chinese language ..



Punjab govt signs agreement for buying Turkish buses | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Rusty said:


> MM was a good job, I will always say that
> But other than that what else do they have to show for 25 years of governance?
> 
> And I am sorry if it sounds like political point scoring but the record is there. Pakistan needs institutions right now more than anything else. Buses and roads can wait until we have a corruption free government with rule of law.



We as a public got the right to question & demand answers from the people we elect. Institutions are important, so is providing better living standard to a common man, all is not good, but i have full faith in Pakistan, people have started to question the elected one, which is a good sign and will keep the future Gov's on its toes  .. politicians have also realized the shift in public mood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sohaib91

i think its turkish


----------



## Devil Soul

Don Jaguar said:


> Punjab govt signs agreement for buying Turkish buses | The Nation


Hmmm Rite.... i spelled "cushion" wrong....


----------



## fjavaid

karan21 said:


> Why do we have a separate thread for this?? Is having BRTS system considered a big achievement in Pakistan??? This is not even metro just simple Brts system. Nothing special.



ok now stop whining ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

Rusty said:


> While I don't know anything about this bus system, I do know that incompetent PMLN has put it in it's place.
> This means that it was ill thought out, it will be ill managed, and probably end up in a corruption scandle in a year or so ultimatly leading to it being discontinued and Tax payers on the hook for millions of rupees.



+1...........


----------



## Black Widow

This bus is made in china, But I don't know wheather it is chinese product or not... 
Product

Can any one tell me wheather its chiniese product or made in china by "SUNWIN" under licence from "Volvo". SUNWIN has collabaration with VOLVO, so no idea if it is chinese product or "made in china Volvo"...



@Topic: Nice to see Pakistan investing on infrastructure, better infrastructure means better job opportunity, better life...



Don Jaguar said:


> Punjab govt signs agreement for buying Turkish buses | The Nation





The bus is made in china, by sunwin ... in one of the picture you can see the name "SUNWIN"












Can any Punjabi (RazPak) confirm the identity of bus...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Brilliant System.
It certainly puts the BRTS systems in India to utter shame!

Is this being done in other cities as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

karan21 said:


> Why do we have a separate thread for this?? Is having BRTS system considered a big achievement in Pakistan??? This is not even metro just simple Brts system. Nothing special.



i feel because we have shyty transportation system and metero rail and bus service is indeed something big since we have still khachrraa buses and bus mafia  that doesnt allow such modern transportation system.


----------



## tarrar

Looks good but these scumbag corrupt politicians will not develop other provinces & it is because of this racism & hatred rises.


----------



## Devil Soul

Contrarian said:


> Brilliant System.
> It certainly puts the BRTS systems in India to utter shame!
> 
> Is this being done in other cities as well?


Rumors r they are planning to implement in other cities as well.. may b interlink it......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

Contrarian said:


> Brilliant System.
> It certainly puts the BRTS systems in India to utter shame!
> 
> Is this being done in other cities as well?





Why it will put Indian BRTS system to utter shame?? AFAIK Narendra Modi jee in Ahmedabad implemented This system very well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

tarrar said:


> Looks good but these scumbag corrupt politicians will not develop other provinces & it is because of this racism & hatred rises.



The blames lies with the Public, who elect the corrupt ones... SS may not be a saint, definitely no one is, but at least the guy is doing some development compared to others CM's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Black Widow said:


> This bus is made in china, But I don't know wheather it is chinese product or not...
> Product
> 
> Can any one tell me wheather its chiniese product or made in china by "SUNWIN" under licence from "Volvo". SUNWIN has collabaration with VOLVO, so no idea if it is chinese product or "made in china Volvo"...
> 
> 
> 
> @Topic: Nice to see Pakistan investing on infrastructure, better infrastructure means better job opportunity, better life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus is made in china, by sunwin ... in one of the picture you can see the name "SUNWIN"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can any Punjabi (RazPak) confirm the identity of bus...



Pakistan has been investing in infrastructure long before. Our highways are the best. However we had been made hostage to Transport mafia thanks to feudals and big names and criminals runing the system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

Black Widow said:


> Why it will put Indian BRTS system to utter shame?? AFAIK Narendra Modi jee in Ahmedabad implemented This system very well...



It puts our BRTS to utter shame because while BRTS system is implemented in Ahmedabad well, the infrastructure of the system is not as good as this one - notably the buses, the roads, the signage system, the platforms.

And lets not compare it to the one in Delhi. That sucks big time.

If we need to develop BRTS system atleast in Delhi, we needed to build additional dedicated roads for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

very nice i hope they maintain it and hope to see the concept adopted all across Pakistan


----------



## Backbencher

Nah seriously is this even an acheivement 
That too they are imported not homebuilt


----------



## Contrarian

BTW what is MM? Some of you were refering to it as an achievement of PML N?


----------



## Roybot

Looks slick. Congrats


----------



## Kambojaric

Akash A. said:


> Nah seriously is this even an acheivement
> That too they are imported not homebuilt



As stated before in this thread, this is something very new in Pakistan. Our transport system is sh'it. Old buses, rickshas and tangas fighting on the roads. An organized transport system is something that Pakistan has not seen yet. I am no PLM-N fan but you have to give credit where it is due.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

wow...great!!! Looks like two of delhi's low floor buses are joint together!! Great anyway!


----------



## Asskicker

Contrarian said:


> It puts our BRTS to utter shame because while BRTS system is implemented in Ahmedabad well, the infrastructure of the system is not as good as this one - notably the buses, the roads, the signage system, the platforms.
> 
> And lets not compare it to the one in Delhi. That sucks big time.
> 
> If we need to develop BRTS system atleast in Delhi, we needed to build additional dedicated roads for it.



Wrong Ahemedabad BRTS is one among the best in world ,their are many Volvo buses running along the BRTS line ,infra and Road are really good, only thing is implimention is not complete yet.I think you are confusing AMTS with Ahmedabad BRTS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

This is bribing people into voting them. What have they done all their lives? Just when elections arrive, projects are started all over Pakistan. A week after the elections are over, these projects remain fund-less and bone dry.

Spending all Punjab's 5 year budget on only one city is not acceptable. I wonder what secret corruption lies behind the projects, like the Millions of commission in the Motorway project. I am afraid that people actually are falling for this trap.

I dedicate this poem for the upcoming elections. (English translation in video).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Akash A. said:


> Nah seriously is this even an acheivement
> That too they are imported not homebuilt



Seriously mate? Its almost like sometimes we Indians forget that this is a Pakistani forum.. I have seen even smaller news/achievements from India being posted here on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Subho

congrats.but this kind of system is not better than metro rails as these use diesel and create pollution.while metro rails run on electricity and are much faster,accomodate more people and have zero emmission.


----------



## Roybot

Subho said:


> congrats.but this kind of system is not better than metro rails as these use diesel and create pollution.while metro rails run on electricity and are much faster,accomodate more people and have zero emmission.



But the good thing about BRTS like system is that its scalable. You already have encroachment free, fenced in land available. Once the government has more money they can replace the buses with high capacity trams/light rails.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Devil Soul said:


>



This is funny

I have got exactly the same muffler , this politician is wearing .


----------



## Rusty

tarrar said:


> Looks good but these scumbag corrupt politicians will not develop other provinces & it is because of this racism & hatred rises.



no, other provinces don't get developed because they vote for terrorist parties with leaders living in London and are more busy target killing than running a city properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

nick_indian said:


> This is funny
> 
> I have got exactly the same muffler , this politician is wearing .



lolz now I can find you in delhi....hehehe


----------



## Rusty

Last Hope said:


> This is bribing people into voting them. What have they done all their lives? Just when elections arrive, projects are started all over Pakistan. A week after the elections are over, these projects remain fund-less and bone dry.
> 
> Spending all Punjab's 5 year budget on only one city is not acceptable. I wonder what secret corruption lies behind the projects, like the Millions of commission in the Motorway project. I am afraid that people actually are falling for this trap.
> 
> I dedicate this poem for the upcoming elections. (English translation in video).



Even though I am from Lahore and love the city, I agree with this 100%
This is why we need smaller provinces, so that the money from all of Punjab is not only spent in Lahore.


----------



## KRAIT

@Last Hope Great song mate. Thanks.


----------



## Last Hope

Rusty said:


> Even though I am from Lahore and love the city, I agree with this 100%
> This is why we need smaller provinces, so that the money from all of Punjab is not only spent in Lahore.



I am from Lahore too, just incase some PML-N support jumps on me. 

The laptop scheme was a total failure. From my family and far family, all the students who received the laptops are still going to vote for PTI. But after these infrastructure development, I have seen many people around me starting to support PML-N. People are falling for this trap. 

No wonder we are in deep crisis, we curse the same men for 5 years whom we vote in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Contrarian said:


> It puts our BRTS to utter shame because while BRTS system is implemented in Ahmedabad well, the infrastructure of the system is not as good as this one - notably the buses, the roads, the signage system, the platforms.
> 
> And lets not compare it to the one in Delhi. That sucks big time.
> 
> If we need to develop BRTS system atleast in Delhi, we needed to build additional dedicated roads for it.



have you seen Delhi BRTS?? if its not best, its much better infrastructure wise compared to the one shown in this thread. You have the habit of vomiting anything?

and you better see Ahmedabad BRTS yourself to know how foolish your observations are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Yaar just keep India out of this. Its regarding a new service being started in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

am no fan of PML N but lets not take it to political side. Mashallah a very good initative. i hope this project is maintained and carried on by whoever comes in power. btw buses looks like turkish


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Last Hope said:


> I am from Lahore too, just incase some PML-N support jumps on me.
> 
> The laptop scheme was a total failure. From my family and far family, all the students who received the laptops are still going to vote for PTI. But after these infrastructure development, I have seen many people around me starting to support PML-N. People are falling for this trap.
> 
> No wonder we are in deep crisis, we curse the same men for 5 years whom we vote in the end.



Now before u start accusing me of PMLN supporter, i'm a swing voter ...the other day, a Pakistani technician friend was sitting with me & was discussing the laptop he needs to buy for 1 of his daughter, during discussion he reveled that his daughter along with his nephew received laptops from CM, straight away i asked the % marks scored by his daughter & he proudly said A+.... voting is ones personal choice, but i do believe that to some extend the merit is being followed... 

Bro these schemes by politicians are to trap public & to attract support that they can deliver better, without these kinda schemes/developments u cant fool the public

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Farooq

Next stop New Dehli! In the bhai-charaa express. LOL!

Anyway, not a big fan of PMLN, but credit should be given where due.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Shahbaz Sharif put big ads in newspaper that showed whole project of BRTS took 18 Billion ruppess to build. But now reports emerged this whole project was done without any Feasibility report, that's why they are forced to build new bridges and roads. No open tenders were ever published in newspaper, this shows the transparency of the project. All the new bridges and roads being built from Kainchi Interchange to Kalma chowk... This has pushed the price of project to 40-50 billion. 

Like Last hope said, Where the fcuk they were in last five years? Why these kind of money is not being invested in South Punjab so to alleviate poverty and exterminate extremism?


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Devil Soul

Contrarian said:


> BTW what is MM? Some of you were refering to it as an achievement of PML N?


Motorway 
Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## xyxmt

karan21 said:


> Why do we have a separate thread for this?? Is having BRTS system considered a big achievement in Pakistan??? This is not even metro just simple Brts system. Nothing special.



thats because you are comparing Pakistan with a highly developed country India, for poor Pakistanis its a big deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arav_Rana

Congrats guys.. Buses seem good. 
Some questions 
1. What are the service charges of these metro bus system ? Are they economical and affordable to every one ?
2. Is private sector involved at any level ?
3. How they ll provide security to these bus system ( not trolling, but as there are regular terrorists attacks and these terrorists are targeting civilians, so i am asking this ) 

Is there any plan to induct rail metro in Pakistan ?


----------



## jha

Looks pretty good... At least they have developed separate lanes free from encroachment. In future same can be used for Metro rail also..

But If I am not wrong few months back, there was a thread on the same project and everybody from Pakistan was cursing Shahbaz Sharif for making this very costly and huge subsidy will have to be given to run this. Can any Lahori confirm..?


----------



## A.Rafay

arav said:


> Congrats guys.. Buses seem good.
> Some questions
> 1. What are the service charges of these metro bus system ? Are they economical and affordable to every one ?
> 2. Is private sector involved at any level ?
> 3. How they ll provide security to these bus system ( not trolling, but as there are regular terrorists attacks and these terrorists are targeting civilians, so i am asking this )
> 
> Is there any plan to induct rail metro in Pakistan ?



Yes its economical and affordable to Pakistanis like 10 rupees from one station to another. i will comfirm this later.

No, Private company was involved, it was a pure Govt Project with help of turkish govt.

security Guards will be present at every station and buses have security system and whole BRTS track is Fenced.

A Metro rail system, A monorail and Circular Railway of Karachi is being initiated and work will begin from 2013 may or August.

A 32 kilometer dedicated lane for state of the art articulated buses has been constructed which includes an 8 kilometer flyover upon which two rotaries have been constructed. This structure is in itself an engineering marvel as such complex construction has never taken place before in Pakistan. Latest technology has been used on stations and a system of transport similar to that in Europe is being established. CM tested each and every component of the Metro Bus System and was satisfied with the arrangements made. Ecstatic crowds waved and cheered as CM drove past various localities. (admin)










































Those foreigners are Turkish Engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

looks very good, all the best


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

A.Rafay said:


>



Thats Bogota, Colombia actually, not London.


----------



## A.Rafay

Roybot said:


> That Bogota, Colombia actually, not London.



Ok i didnt know that since the pic is from FB.


----------



## Abingdonboy

karan21 said:


> Why do we have a separate thread for this?? Is having BRTS system considered a big achievement in Pakistan??? This is not even metro just simple Brts system. Nothing special.



It's all relative sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

BRTS Track Elevated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

Contrarian said:


> It puts our BRTS to utter shame because while BRTS system is implemented in Ahmedabad well, *the infrastructure of the system is not as good as this one - notably the buses, the roads, the signage system, the platforms.*
> 
> And lets not compare it to the one in Delhi. That sucks big time.
> 
> If we need to develop BRTS system atleast in Delhi, we needed to build additional dedicated roads for it.



Not to ruin anyone's party but have you traveled in one in Ahmedabad?









































Plus list of awards it has won is pretty long.

National Award for &#8220;Award for Excellence in the category of Best IMTS Project &#8211; 2011&#8221; from Government of India

International Award for &#8220;Sustainable Transport Award &#8211; 2010&#8221; at Washington DC, USA.

National Award for &#8220;Best Mass Transit Rapid System Project - 2009&#8221; from Government of India.

International Award for &#8220;Outstanding Innovations in Public Transportation &#8211; 2010&#8221; from UITP, Germany

National Award for &#8220;Best Innovation Project Towards Improvement in Urban Mobility in the City of Ahmedabad through New Technological Innovations in Janmarg BRTS &#8211; 2010&#8221; from Government of India.

International Award for Design &#8211; &#8220;Daring Ambition Award and Knowledge and Research Award &#8211; 2011&#8221; at 59th UITP World Congress, Dubai.

This system has been implemented in many cities but nowhere it has been as successful as Ahmadabad.

I wish Pakistanis good luck though

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

someone remember the gts buss service?
similar to this.


i dontknow why they said this is first time

we had such btr system as gts buss system 3-4 decades before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Looks good. Atleast the Lahoris can be proud of getting a modern mass transit system 




>


Does he even have a driving license for the Multiple Axle vehicle


----------



## Xestan

arav said:


> Congrats guys.. Buses seem good.
> Some questions
> 1. What are the service charges of these metro bus system ? Are they economical and affordable to every one ?
> 2. Is private sector involved at any level ?
> 3. How they ll provide security to these bus system ( not trolling, but as there are regular terrorists attacks and these terrorists are targeting civilians, so i am asking this )
> 
> Is there any plan to induct rail metro in Pakistan ?



*1.* Yes, affordable to everyone. Pakistan's local transportation is very cheap, even after rise in charges over the years, it's still very economical. The MetroBus will charge, if I'm not wrong, something between 20-30 rupees, that's like 0.20 $.

*2.* I heard so.

*3.* Lol, you're actually trolling, right? Jk! Well, Terrorists can, and they do target public transport sometimes, but we've had no incident like that, at least I can't remember one. The security is there, I think, there are metal detectors at the entrance. Even if there are none, trust me, I live in Lahore, there's very lil' security threat in the city, especially to a populated public area like the one in photos.

*4.* yes, there is. The same road can be used as railway tracks for the train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Contrarian said:


> It puts our BRTS to utter shame because while BRTS system is implemented in Ahmedabad well, the infrastructure of the system is not as good as this one - notably the buses, the roads, the signage system, the platforms.
> 
> And lets not compare it to the one in Delhi. That sucks big time.
> 
> If we need to develop BRTS system atleast in Delhi, we needed to build additional dedicated roads for it.



Sir, I'd suggest you do some research- India has many BRTS up this standard or superior. I don't know where you are getting your info from. Ahmadabad BRTS has been voted the best mass transport system in Asia.

Please watch the below vid and tell me what Indian BRTS lack wrt Lahore BRTS:






There are many other world-class BRTS in India too. 


+Delhi BRTS has dedicated lanes!


I didn't want to bring India into this but your comments needed to be corrected sir.



@Topic, cool system, personally, on a superfical not, I am not a fan of the Lahore BRTS' VOVLO's external looks, I much prefer this design:












On the inside they are probably identical but it is entirely a superficial point and a personal preference.




Must be a proud day to be Pakistani- very nice system!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

jha said:


> Looks pretty good... At least they have developed separate lanes free from encroachment. In future same can be used for Metro rail also..
> 
> But If I am not wrong few months back, there was a thread on the same project and everybody from Pakistan was cursing Shahbaz Sharif for making this very costly and huge subsidy will have to be given to run this. Can any Lahori confirm..?



He do corruption is every single project.


----------



## SEAL

Hats off to SS for making this project into reality i hope Rawalpindi and other cities will also get such transport systems.


----------



## SHAMK9

karan21 said:


> Which country have these buses imported from??? They look pretty good.


Volvo busses manufactured in china.



karan21 said:


> Why do we have a separate thread for this?? Is having BRTS system considered a big achievement in Pakistan??? This is not even metro just simple Brts system. Nothing special.


Well our transport system is very bad and it is one of its kind project we have seen after the construction of motorways, its a huge achievement for us and for poor people to celebrate cheap and excellent way of transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

arav said:


> Congrats guys.. Buses seem good.
> Some questions
> 1. What are the service charges of these metro bus system ? Are they economical and affordable to every one ?


dont know yet. 


arav said:


> 2. Is private sector involved at any level ?


The whole track and 8 km long flyover is made by a private construction company in 4 months (huge achievement for a country like pakistan)[/QUOTE]


arav said:


> 3. How they ll provide security to these bus system ( not trolling, but as there are regular terrorists attacks and these terrorists are targeting civilians, so i am asking this )


Security guards and cameras all along the track.



arav said:


> Is there any plan to induct rail metro in Pakistan ?


This project is desgined in a way that it could be turned into a rail sytem very easily and it would be happening few years down the road, karachi rircular railways has a chance too.


----------



## proud_indian

nice buses 

interior of these buses remind me of buses here in delhi

very good initiative


----------



## SHAMK9

fox said:


> Hats off to SS for making this project into reality i hope Rawalpindi and other cities will also get such transport systems.


Rawalpindi, Multan and Faisalabad are next claims SS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Everything looks nice and tidy when they start it, but will it be maintained? 

I mean will this system be making enough revenue to sustain long-term operations or is it going to be subsidized and be a burden on the taxpayers, and eventually die down?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

I how this will not have the same fate as of Green Bus Project Karachi.

I have a question, is there proper drainage system in those BRTS tracks?


----------



## airmarshal

Rusty said:


> While I don't know anything about this bus system, I do know that incompetent PMLN has put it in it's place.
> This means that it was ill thought out, it will be ill managed, and probably end up in a corruption scandle in a year or so ultimatly leading to it being discontinued and Tax payers on the hook for millions of rupees.



I hope thats not the case. But I know what you are saying. Public transport systems have never worked in Pakistan because there is a lot of corruption. There are strong private mafias whose leaders are sitting in parliament. 

This system looks good and I can only pray that it gets bigger and runs successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

those buses look more advanced than the ones here


----------



## Tayyab1796

Buses look good ...remind me of London , however my vote and my family's will be for Imran ...sorry Showbaz Sharif u n ur brother r tried and failed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

congrats bus looks good, track looks bad



S_O_C_O_M said:


> those buses look more advanced than the ones here




well thats a strange thing, that when even europe has moved on to the high speed rail system, london metro underground operates under high speeds but american metros and train system suck big time

very strange


----------



## SHAMK9

darkinsky said:


> congrats bus looks good, *track looks bad*


not fully done yet.


----------



## itaskol

are these from the 1600 buses deal?


Foton Exports 1600 Buses to Pakistan-statistics-www.chinabuses.org

On August 2nd, Foton delegation of 8 people reached a preliminary intent with KMTC in Chief Minister's House of Sindh Province. Foton was going to sell 1600 units of 45-seat buses valued RMB 1 billion Yuan to the latter and both sides would sign the memorandum on August 6th. Before then Foton entered an agreement for the supply of 110 buses with Lahore Public Transport Company, the first batch BJ6110CNG to be delivered in September. As we know, the order of 1600 units was the biggest one China enterprise obtained from Pakistan.


----------



## SHAMK9

itaskol said:


> are these from the 1600 buses deal?
> 
> 
> Foton Exports 1600 Buses to Pakistan-statistics-www.chinabuses.org
> 
> On August 2nd, Foton delegation of 8 people reached a preliminary intent with KMTC in Chief Minister's House of Sindh Province. Foton was going to sell 1600 units of 45-seat buses valued RMB 1 billion Yuan to the latter and both sides would sign the memorandum on August 6th. Before then Foton entered an agreement for the supply of 110 buses with Lahore Public Transport Company, the first batch BJ6110CNG to be delivered in September. As we know, the order of 1600 units was the biggest one China enterprise obtained from Pakistan.


Nope, these are volvo buses, Foton buses are used in other cities throughout Punjab.


----------



## acetophenol

Better late than never.....................

congrats to pakistan for this achievement,may your country climb further steps of betterment!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dandpatta

I have read the first post and the first page and then direct on to page 7 . Congrats !!! Way to go forward and hope such infrastructure projects happen in every part of Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

This Metro Bus project will be short run, it wouldn't be long. This bus will be suspended soon when we had seen many previous projects. 

Hopefully subway project start soon.


----------



## itaskol

Devil Soul said:


> ^ i still think the Buses are from China, u can see seat cushion in Chinese language ..



depends on which logo the bus using.
the bus is 100% from shanghai sunwin













Shanghai Sunwin Bus Corporation (SUNWIN) is a Joint Venture invested by SAIC Motor Co., Ltd. (SAIC Motor), Volvo (China) Investment Corp. (VIC) and Volvo Bus Corp.
New Document

sunwin using two different LOGO , one of them is volvo logo,another one is sunwin logo. similar example is lenovo and IBM




which logo does this bus using?


----------



## VelocuR

Volvo definitely from China. 





see logo. 



> According to officials, buses have been dispatched by the manufacturing company,* Volvo China, to Pakistan.* The fleet costs over Rs1.260 billion whereas each bus is Rs28 million. As soon as the ships dock at Karachi seaport, a technical team of the Punjab government would go there to deal with unloading, and custom clearance issues.



Who is Turkish doing in this project??? 





get rid them.


----------



## Roybot

Its a Sunwin bus, you can see it one of the photos.


----------



## itaskol

Roybot said:


> Its a Sunwin bus, you can see it one of the photos.



the project is signed with turkey, and turkey bought the bus.


----------



## Viper0011.

Devil Soul said:


> Sorry i don't want to indulge into political discussion & always try my best to avoid it, but the same was said when MM was completed, leaving political rivalry apart one should give credit where its due...



Agreed. Every time a poor person gets benefits like these, you should give credit to where it's deserved. Actually, in the world bank, the Punjab gov't has more and stronger reputation than Islamabad. They've audited many projects and have serious program coordinators watching money being spent. So far, they know there is corruption but it's not out of the threshold. What that means is that common person will get the benefit the money is allocated for and there is less than 15% corruption in the entire program. Which is definitely a LOT lower than corruption in other program being run the gov't in Islamabad. I think your leaders need to work for you guys, the People of Pakistan. Not for their pockets. But this Bus system is GREAT for Pakistan's common citizen.


----------



## Mani2020

but illiterate masses will ruin the buses in few days...just not long ago brand new buses were imported for Lahore transportation and now you see them ...sides hit by some foolish rikshaw drivers .... writings by some govt college students ....and what not......these foolish people always force others to think that they dont deserve these ....they are better with those new khan buses which are like half dead and with some pieces of body disappeared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imperialmen

Why not convert this bus corridor into tramways? And use trams? They are cheaper, have more capacity and efficient right? This a general question I am asking. Instead of dedicated bus corridors, why not lay light tracks on them for trams?


----------



## SEAL

HAHA height of jealousy can be seen from inquilabi's of PTI. 
This thread is about Metro bus project nobody asked you whom you vote or how much corruption ganja party do, thats the reason PTI is failed party, you people can't differentiate between politics and development na moqa dekha, na jaga dekhe jidher dil kia chudar chudar shoru kar di.


----------



## Mani2020

look at these buses running in lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUz

*Lahore is a larger city than New York or Los Angeles! It has 11 million citizens living in it! This is almost twice as many as whole state of Israel!!! *It is good thing that such a mega public transportation project is developed in Lahore. Already alot of bridges, parks , and other infrastructure is being built in this mega city and cultural heart on the region.*

Regarding indians who are saying sh!t on this project, well they are losers (duhh...what else a poor inferiority-complex stricken hindu can be? ) ..indian cities like mumbai are toilet as compared to Pakistani cities..and these indians are mad that their own infrastructure suck ( See the pics of shitty Ahmadabad Metro Bus system..lmao! As one Indian member rightly said, Lahore's mega Metro Bus Transit System puts indian counterparts to shame)...

Lahore has way larger area as compared to sh!tty mumbai...but mumbai has way more people in it. Tells you the situation of indian cities..doesn't it? lmao!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itaskol

Mani2020 said:


> look at these buses running in lahore



these are the foton buses that pakistan bought many from china.
Foton Exports 1600 Buses to Pakistan-statistics-www.chinabuses.org

for price. 
sunwin using volvo logo &#65310; sunwin using sunwin logo (Lahare metro bus) &#65310; foton (city bus)


----------



## Don Jaguar

AUz said:


> *Lahore is a larger city than New York or Los Angeles! It has 11 million citizens living in it*


*

Population of Lahore is much more then this. Government is hiding the figures.

Keep in mind 4 years ago they use to say population of Lahore is 12 million with a growth rate of 4.5% now suddenly it is decreased even though its population was growing. *


----------



## Water Car Engineer

These steps have to be taken.


----------



## Mani2020

itaskol said:


> these are the foton buses that pakistan bought many from china.
> Foton Exports 1600 Buses to Pakistan-statistics-www.chinabuses.org
> 
> for price.
> sunwin using volvo logo &#65310; sunwin using sunwin logo (Lahare metro bus) &#65310; foton (city bus)




yeah i know


----------



## Mani2020

There is also a pink bus service in Lahore designed for transporting just women and a family bus service planned to be run on weekends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

Mani2020 said:


> There is also a pink bus service in Lahore designed for transporting just women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a family bus service to be run on weekends



&#65311; are those Windows been sealed&#65311;


----------



## Mani2020

itaskol said:


> &#65311; are those Windows been sealed&#65311;



they are painted to avoid see through

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tomluter

Congrats !!! 
Turkish bought the bus from china. 
äº§åå±ç¤º





And Turkish Matro (subway) project (324 Matro rail cars and its manufacturing tech. of some parts) in Ankara is also form China CSR.





Actually,Indian Munbai Matro had bought 18 trains (108 rail cars) from China CSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

Mani2020 said:


> yeah i know



do you know the reason why the metro bus deal is signed between Turkey and pakistan.
why not buy directly from china?


----------



## Mani2020

itaskol said:


> do you know the reason why the metro bus deal is signed between Turkey and pakistan.
> why not buy directly from china?



as far as i know this idea was taken from Turkey during the CM's visit to Turkey , he saw this system and liked the idea
from there the plan started to run similar thing in Lahore too ...i think the machines etc are all incorporated by turkey as shown in the pictures and the idea of buses was too adopted form there and then may be the buses were built in china under license form the original company may be to save the cost


----------



## itaskol

Mani2020 said:


> as far as i know this idea was taken from Turkey during the CM's visit to Turkey , he saw this system and liked the idea
> from there the plan started to run similar thing in Lahore too ...i think the machines etc are all incorporated by turkey as shown in the pictures and the idea of buses was too adopted form there and then may be the buses were built in china under license form the original company may be to save the cost



actually china operation BRT long times before turkey.
List of bus rapid transit systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
our first BRT began to operation in 1999.

and the bus that Lahore metro bus using is sunwin bus with sunwin logo(not volvo logo).
that turkey bought from china.

in my view it was more political reason that Turkey won the metro bus deal.


----------



## tomluter

itaskol said:


> do you know the reason why the metro bus deal is signed between Turkey and pakistan.
> why not buy directly from china?



As I know,there is a Chinese company bid for this project.and they quoted a lower price than the Turkey company.Maybe,in that contract, specified Chinese bus suppliers and part of construction. If so, Lahore looks after us verymuch.


----------



## Mani2020

itaskol said:


> actually china operation BRT long times before turkey.
> List of bus rapid transit systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> our first BRT began to operation in 1999.
> 
> and the bus that Lahore metro bus using is sunwin bus with sunwin logo(not volvo logo).
> that turkey bought from china.
> 
> in my view it was more political reason that Turkey won the metro bus deal.




its not about who operated it for long i think it might have to do with the infrastructure or may be in Turkey was the first time he saw any such thing and adopted the same...may be Turkey along with machines incorporation has also something to do with the design or planning phase ...and later chinese company was selected due to cheaper costs or may be because turkey herself was using buses form the same company


----------



## xuxu1457

great&#65292; very like BRT system of Urumqi










ä¹é²æ¨é½BRT1ã2ã3å·çº¿è¿è¡ä»¥æ¥åºæ¬å¾å°å¸æ°çè¯å® - ä¹é²æ¨é½å¸çæ¥å¿,äººäººç½,ä¹é²æ¨é½å¸çå¬å±ä¸»é¡µ


----------



## baqai

A.Rafay said:


>



is he qualified to drive heavy vehicles? does he have a license to drive such vehicles? keeper of law should not break such basic rules especially on public roads ..


----------



## Mani2020

baqai said:


> is he qualified to drive heavy vehicles? does he have a license to drive such vehicles? keeper of law should not break such basic rules especially on public roads ..



dont be over critical , its just a gesture .... secondly he is driving on a road which has no other vehicle ... many people do this all over the world , criticize where its necessary


----------



## aks18

SHAMK9 said:


> Nope, these are volvo buses, Foton buses are used in other cities throughout Punjab.





not through out punjab major portion goes to lahore alone that too few hundred buses dont know where are rest of thousand buses  they started these buses in faisalabad but after few days those buses are in their terminal resting


----------



## aks18

Mani2020 said:


> look at these buses running in lahore




the dark green hino CNg buses are of karachi that were introduced by city mayor mustafa kamal now part of history these buses were replaced by state of the art buses like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

Mani2020 said:


> dont be over critical , its just a gesture .... secondly he is driving on a road which has no other vehicle ... many people do this all over the world , criticize where its necessary



If you notice my previous post on the subject you will notice that i greatly appreciate the project, what's wrong is wrong, it doesn't matter if it's 0.00001% wrong or 100% wrong, if that's a gesture than that's a wrong gesture and should be condemned


----------



## revojam

Noticed "albayrak" sign in the front of metrobus > Albayrak Group


----------



## Mani2020

revojam said:


> Noticed "albayrak" sign in the front of metrobus > Albayrak Group



i think i was right they had their part played in construction ...but why the name in front of the bus coz the bus is manufactured in china ...also albayrak doesnot have a vehicle manufacturing business ...may be a good will gesture to Turkey


----------



## Fracker

Mani2020 said:


> i think i was right they had their part played in construction ...but why the name in front of the bus coz the bus is manufactured in china ...also albayrak doesnot have a vehicle manufacturing business ...may be a good will gesture to Turkey



Somedays back we(friends) ware talking to a Chinese company manufacturing something.. The friend and me were planning to important that device to Oman. So we are asking different questions, like important that device, support and other stuff... Now almost everything was done by that Chinese.. related to installation, SLA, Support everything... Now My Omani friend ask that guy, we want our own logo on the device... The Chinese representative said, Why not... you will have your own logo, just you need to buy that number of pieces for first order... 

btw Chinese or Turkish doesn't matter.. Metro looking good and of high class... now lets hope our people don't abuse these buses...


----------



## baajey

lahore waalon......
khushaamdeed...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkinsky

aks18 said:


> the dark green hino CNg buses are of karachi that were introduced by city mayor mustafa kamal now part of history these buses were replaced by state of the art buses like



even forget Hino busses of mustafa kamal, where the hell are the scania buses of naimatullah khan


----------



## qasimali

When will we gonna able to revive KCR (karachi Circular Railway).


----------



## saiyan0321

This would ahve been soooooooo good if it was a train. Well lets see how it works will other buses ride up there too or is it just for metro.


----------



## Skies

Double deckers occupy less space in the street, I guess.


----------



## cloud_9

itaskol said:


> do you know the reason why the metro bus deal is signed between Turkey and pakistan.
> why not buy directly from china?


 I think the buses were bought by a Turkish firm "Platform".


> Sharing the details of the agreement, a senior official on good authority revealed the government has agreed to pay &#8216;Platform&#8217; Rs 365 per kilometer for each bus for a total of 45 buses for a period of eight years. Moreover,the government will have to pay for at least 70,000km per annum to Platform, which will provide operation and maintenance, including the buses, staff, travelling expenses and more for the said time. The government will collect the fare, and at the end of eight years, the operation will be handed over to the government



The BRTS affair | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## itaskol

cloud_9 said:


> I think the buses were bought by a Turkish firm "Platform".
> 
> 
> The BRTS affair | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia



platform is the importer.


----------



## Mani2020

Eorl &#9876;;3739378 said:


> Double deckers occupy less space in the street, I guess.



It will not make any difference for these buses as the buses will run on a specific lane only designed for them . no other vehicle can use those lanes ...so no problem for space


----------



## gslv mk3

AUz said:


> *uhh...what else a poor inferiority-complex stricken hindu can be? ) ..indian cities like mumbai are toilet as compared to Pakistani cities..and these indians are mad that their own infrastructure suck ( See the pics of shitty Ahmadabad Metro Bus system..lmao! As one Indian member rightly said, Lahore's mega Metro Bus Transit System puts indian counterparts to shame)..Lahore has way larger area as compared to sh!tty mumbai...but mumbai has way more people in it. Tells you the situation of indian cities..doesn't it? lmao!*



If you weren't such an idiot...you wouldnt have posted such idiocies...
*

Just go a few pages back and you would see many indians congratulate this Acheivement !!!*

Indian cities have sh!tty infrastructure??

We have 3 metro rail systems under operation,6 underconstruction.......Do you??

We also have 3 BRTS systems,Ahemedabad ,Delhi,Jaipur

and 6 underconstruction at Rajkot,Surat,Indore,Hyderabad,Pimpri-Chinchwad,Visakhapatnam and Bhopal

Lahore BRTS is now only 10 km long , Ahemedabad 75 km long.


Please do have some sense first....


*To sane Pakistani members...*

Good work...Spending on Urban infrastructure would in turn boost the economy of the city...
Now replicate this in other cities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan21

gslv mk3 said:


> If you weren't such an idiot...you wouldnt have posted such idiocies...
> *
> 
> Just go a few pages back and you would see many indians congratulate this Acheivement !!!*
> 
> Indian cities have sh!tty infrastructure??
> 
> We have 3 metro rail systems under operation,6 underconstruction.......Do you??
> 
> We also have 3 BRTS systems,Ahemedabad ,Delhi,Jaipur
> 
> and 6 underconstruction at Rajkot,Surat,Indore,Hyderabad,Pimpri-Chinchwad,Visakhapatnam and Bhopal
> 
> Lahore BRTS is now only 10 km long , Ahemedabad 75 km long.
> 
> 
> Please do have some sense first....



good one Bro. You replied with facts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

gslv mk3 said:


> If you weren't such an idiot...you wouldnt have posted such idiocies...
> *
> 
> Just go a few pages back and you would see many indians congratulate this Acheivement !!!*
> 
> Indian cities have sh!tty infrastructure??
> 
> We have 3 metro rail systems under operation,6 underconstruction.......Do you??
> 
> We also have 3 BRTS systems,Ahemedabad ,Delhi,Jaipur
> 
> and 6 underconstruction at Rajkot,Surat,Indore,Hyderabad,Pimpri-Chinchwad,Visakhapatnam and Bhopal
> 
> Lahore BRTS is now only 10 km long , *Ahemedabad 75 km long.*
> 
> 
> Please do have some sense first....



..and to add to this...Ahmedabad BRTS has been nominated by UN and many other International Organisations as a model project and has received a number of plaudits for its performance...

*National Award for &#8220;Award for Excellence in the category of Best IMTS Project &#8211; 2011&#8221; from Government of India

International Award for &#8220;Sustainable Transport Award &#8211; 2010&#8221; at Washington DC, USA.

National Award for &#8220;Best Mass Transit Rapid System Project - 2009&#8221; from Government of India.

International Award for &#8220;Outstanding Innovations in Public Transportation &#8211; 2010&#8221; from UITP, Germany

National Award for &#8220;Best Innovation Project Towards Improvement in Urban Mobility in the City of Ahmedabad through New Technological Innovations in Janmarg BRTS &#8211; 2010&#8221; from Government of India.

International Award for Design &#8211; &#8220;Daring Ambition Award and Knowledge and Research Award &#8211; 2011&#8221; at 59th UITP World Congress, Dubai.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rang De

Those chinese buses look pretty good. everything else looks crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Rang De said:


> Those chinese buses look pretty good. everything else looks crap.



exactly. except the buses everything else look s!!!y


----------



## gslv mk3

iam not greek said:


> exactly. except the buses everything else look s!!!y



Well It looks a bit dusty...Can be easily washed off............
design of stations should be improved though.......

seems to have LED running boards,tactile tiles for guiding the blind and LED route maps..great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

Rang De said:


> Those chinese buses look pretty good. everything else looks crap.



That's because it's not finished yet...hence the 'test-drive' part in the title.


----------



## Supply&Demand

The most important thing is Management..If management is good everything can be maintained and improved. Pakistanis should make sure that political interference in running this wonderful system should not be there


----------



## Evil Flare

This is a bus service not a metro ....


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> If you weren't such an idiot...you wouldnt have posted such idiocies...
> *
> 
> Just go a few pages back and you would see many indians congratulate this Acheivement !!!*
> 
> Indian cities have sh!tty infrastructure??
> 
> We have 3 metro rail systems under operation,6 underconstruction.......Do you??
> 
> We also have 3 BRTS systems,Ahemedabad ,Delhi,Jaipur
> 
> and 6 underconstruction at Rajkot,Surat,Indore,Hyderabad,Pimpri-Chinchwad,Visakhapatnam and Bhopal
> 
> *Lahore BRTS is now only 10 km long* , Ahemedabad 75 km long.
> 
> 
> Please do have some sense first....
> 
> 
> *To sane Pakistani members...*
> 
> Good work...Spending on Urban infrastructure would in turn boost the economy of the city...
> Now replicate this in other cities




the guy was talking about the road infrastructure you took him wrong  You eat 20 Km of Lahore BRTS


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> the guy was talking about the road infrastructure you took him wrong  You eat 20 Km of Lahore BRTS



Sorry mate...I dont want a comparison but we are realy better @ road infrastructure too(even mumbai has a 5.2 km long eight lane sealink and 8 lane+service lane intra city highways) ....It is due to the huge spending in Infrastructure after 2000s

I just posted the length of the first line.....


----------



## Puchtoon

shahbaaz is doing good work , looking like it will be clean sweep in punjab for noon .


----------



## ashok321

Any multi axle buses as in India?


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> Sorry mate...I dont want a comparison but we are realy better @ road infrastructure too(even mumbai has a 5.2 km long eight lane sealink and 8 lane+service lane intra city highways) ....It is due to the huge spending in Infrastructure after 2000s
> 
> I just posted the length of the first line.....




yes dear comparison of roads will surely ruin this thread we have done comparisons on road infrastructure before and pakistan surely have superior road infrastructure then india ... its good you are spending more in infrastructure few Kms of road of mumbai cant make you superior in road infrastructure i think u havent seen inter city roads of karachi roads of lahore islamabad and motorways


----------



## gslv mk3

ashok321 said:


> Any multi axle buses as in India?



mate these are vestibule buses
you can find them @chennai,trivandrum...tested before sometime at Delhi....


multiaxle buses...Well...long distance volvos
Banglore has mutiaxle low floor city buses


----------



## aks18

Puchtoon said:


> shahbaaz is doing good work , looking like it will be clean sweep in punjab for noon .




he is doing good work but he is not gona win easily cz of up rise of Imran khan


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> yes dear comparison of roads will surely ruin this thread we have done comparisons on road infrastructure before and pakistan surely have superior road infrastructure then india ... its good you are spending more in infrastructure few Kms of road of mumbai cant make you superior in road infrastructure i think u havent seen inter city roads of karachi



Few kms of roads??Mate google Hyderabad Outer ring road please.......
In both Intercity and intracity roads India is better...


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> Few kms of roads??Mate google Hyderabad Outer ring road please.......
> In both Intercity and intracity roads India is better...




mate you can google for liyari express way of karachi 27km elevated express way with in city( half is completed ) + lahore ring road ( around 80Km ) ,, islamabad expressway ,, Islamabad - muree expressway


----------



## SHAMK9

iam not greek said:


> exactly. except the buses everything else look s!!!y


It's not complete yet, the escalators and automatic glass doors at the front of the bus stop are still not there, here is the overall progress. The whole track would be cleaned once construction is complete.


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> mate you can google for liyari express way of karachi 27km elevated express way with in city( half is completed ) + lahore ring road ( around 80Km ) ,, islamabad expressway ,, Islamabad - muree expressway



my friend,longest elevated road over bridge in India is Kanpur over-bridge 25km

Lahore ring road is only 4-6 lane and 80 km
Hyderabad Ring road is 8-12 lane + service lanes and 160 km
Even a tier 3 city like mysore has 6 lane+service lane ring road...........

We have E-ways like Delhi Gurgaon(8 lane+service lanes),Mumbai pune(6 lane),Yamuna expressway(6 lane+service lanes)


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> my friend,longest elevated road over bridge in India is Kanpur over-bridge 25km
> 
> Lahore ring road is only 4-6 lane and 80 km
> Hyderabad Ring road is 8-12 lane + *service lanes and 160 km*
> Even a tier 3 city like mysore has 6 lane+service lane ring road...........
> 
> *We have E-ways like Delhi Gurgaon(8 lane+service lanes),Mumbai pune(6 lane),Yamuna expressway(6 lane+service lanes)*




i didnt added service lanes dear if i add service lanes it surely will cross 100 km mark and 6 lane is our requirement we are here discussing road infrastructure not the size of road lol 


lol you have Delhi Gurgaon expreeway just 28 Km  we have 6 lane motorways connecting Lahore with Islamabad , faisalabad , Peshawar and other major cities like gujranwala , gujrat , lala musa , wazirabad etc


----------



## Al Bhatti

What is special in it? they wanted metro system and ended up with Bus metro system. Fooled the people again.

We say we are a 65 years old country but we still do not have a proper transport system in the country? By now we should be having a good cost efficient mass transit system in whole of Pakistan in 65 years. Is 65 years a short time?

If Pakistani politicians really wanted to build a transport system and were honest for ending the public's suffering they should have atleast built something like this if not something better.







Fast Forward: A timelapse journey on Dubai Metro

Fast Forward: A timelapse journey on Dubai Metro | GulfNews.com


Dubai Metro moments in pictures

Dubai Metro moments in pictures | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> i didnt added service lanes dear if i add service lanes it surely will cross 100 km mark and 6 lane is our requirement we are here discussing road infrastructure not the size of road lol



Mate I just counted length of Hyderabad ring road and it is 160 km..
It is not like taking length of a 100 km 4 lane road as 400 km....
And I dont see any service lanes for lahore ring road.......



> lol you have Delhi Gurgaon expreeway just 28 Km  we have 6 lane motorways connecting Lahore with Islamabad , faisalabad , Peshawar and other major cities like gujranwala , gujrat , lala musa , wazirabad etc



Mate...there are lot of highways in India that are of expresshighway stantard...Delhi Gurgaon expressway and Hyderabad ring road are wider than any Pakistani Motorway...........


----------



## AHMED85

Beside Political Affiliation 
Good Work Had done by Chotay Meyan...
1) It will put the ultimate effect in country development and future oriented.
2) Other CM also check this service for social mobility.
3) Will Play vital role for peoples than the movement of Lap Top.


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> Mate I just counted length of Hyderabad ring road and it is 160 km..
> It is not like taking length of a 100 km 4 lane road as 400 km....
> *And I dont see any service lanes for lahore ring road*.......
> 
> 
> 
> *Mate...there are lot of highways in India that are of expresshighway stantard*...Delhi Gurgaon expressway and Hyderabad ring road are wider than any Pakistani Motorway...........



search lahore ring road pics dear you will get what it have or have not :S
mate i told you we have motorways of international standards on which planet you living ?? u comparing 20 30 km expressways with 1000 Km motorways of pakistan :S .. we do have express ways highways and motorways .. now you comparing lanes  we have 6 lanes motorways which are enough for our traffic and lanes can be added as the required in future not a big deal our motorways can also be used for fighter jets run way


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> search lahore ring road pics dear you will get what it have or have not :S
> mate i told you we have motorways of international standards on which planet you living ?? u comparing 20 30 km expressways with 1000 Km motorways of pakistan :S .. we do have express ways highways and motorways .. now you comparing lanes  we have 6 lanes motorways which are enough for our traffic and lanes can be added as the requirement



Mate Highways of India are equivalent to your motorways.................-some are concrete,fenced,have interchanges and ....We have a lot of them......

I havent seen service lanes running paralell to the main road in Lahore Ring Road......see like this

http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/773/nadir.jpg

8-12 lane Hyderabad outer ring road is 160 km .....and it is wide to accomodate traffic for next 20 years
Mysore has a 6 lane 45 km long ring road as long as Lahores (existing) road.


I dont want to make this into a comparison thread....


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> *Mate Highways of India are equivalent to your motorways.................-some are concrete,fenced,have interchanges and ....We have a lot of them......*
> 
> I havent seen service lanes running paralell to the main road in Lahore Ring Road......see like this
> 
> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/773/nadir.jpg
> 
> *8-12 lane Hyderabad outer ring road is 160 km .....and it is wide to accomodate traffic for next 20 years*
> Mysore has a 6 lane 45 km long ring road as long as Lahores (existing) road.
> 
> 
> I dont want to make this into a comparison thread....




open your eyes and see the image again are service road present there or not ??  are you sure about the bold part of your highways equals to our motorways ??? 
lahore ring road is planned for future its very less used by the traffic check out in pics


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> open your eyes and see the image again are service road present there or not ??



You can see service lanes paralell to 8 lane roads at both sides ....
I dont know about Lahore Ring Road ......give me a link



> are you sure about the bold part of your highways equals to our motorways ???



Damn Yes!!!!


----------



## Areesh

gslv mk3 said:


> my friend,longest elevated road over bridge in India is Kanpur over-bridge 25km
> 
> Lahore ring road is only 4-6 lane and 80 km
> Hyderabad Ring road is 8-12 lane + service lanes and 160 km
> Even a tier 3 city like mysore has 6 lane+service lane ring road...........
> 
> We have E-ways like Delhi Gurgaon(8 lane+service lanes),Mumbai pune(6 lane),Yamuna expressway(6 lane+service lanes)



You might have a road straight to the moon. But why are you telling us about them or what they have to do with this thread.


----------



## gslv mk3

Areesh said:


> You might have a road straight to the moon. But why are you telling us about them or what they have to do with this thread.



Someone said our infra in metro city is Cr@p when compared to Lahore


----------



## Areesh

gslv mk3 said:


> Someone said our infra in metro city is Cr@p when compared to Lahore



You have said enough about your infrastructure. Now please come back to the thread which is about Metro Bus service in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> You can see service lanes paralell to 8 lane roads at both sides ....
> I dont know about Lahore Ring Road ......give me a link
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Yes!!!!





check your given image again dear service lane is there  why cant your eyes see the service lane ??


----------



## gslv mk3

Areesh said:


> You have said enough about your infrastructure. Now please come back to the thread which is about Metro Bus service in Lahore.



Well...If some one had not posted this...I wouldnt have come here....Continue with the discussion


----------



## unicorn

Courtesy: *Om192 Tipuvipu* Sister Forum Member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> You can see service lanes paralell to 8 lane roads at both sides ....
> I dont know about Lahore Ring Road ......give me a link
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Yes!!!!
























Can you see the service lane of ring road its parallel not horizontal :p on left side and right side of ring road the pic you posted drainge is dividing the service lane from the ring road its near the air port area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

Courtesy: *Om192 Tipuvipu *Sister Forum Member

It feels good that at least in current dwindling times Punjab is doing well than the other provinces. The overall governess and security when compared with other provinces Punjab has definitely made improvements.

More pictures of MBS old/new here

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496968&page=86

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

unicorn said:


> Courtesy: *Om192 Tipuvipu *Sister Forum Member
> 
> It feels good that at least in current dwindling times Punjab is doing well than the other provinces. The overall governess and security when compared with other provinces Punjab has definitely made improvements.
> 
> More pictures of MBS old/new here
> 
> LAHORE| Metro Bus System MBS | Infrastructure | U/C - Page 86 - SkyscraperCity




in next tenure if PML N came in fedral i bet khi gona have metro train project  cz PML N Loves to give huge projects and want come in good books of people but still i will vote for PTI


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very small step , just before elections questionable action 
Also the initiative was not broad scope and there is no proof that the funding will continue beyond the term.


----------



## BATMAN

Buses are from Volvo (owned by China) China, money is invested by Turkey.

Lahoris would be paying it back them self (ride fare)

Govt. of Punjab never had this amount of money.

Any city Mayor can replicate same, subjected that he has to find investor.

Funds from fedral govt. are not even enough for operational expenses, development with state funds is out of question.


----------



## BATMAN

Eorl &#9876;;3739378 said:


> Double deckers occupy less space in the street, I guess.



Pakistan had made in UK double decker buses until late 70's.

Karachi had its own tram system, during Ayyub era.

In 80's, Lahore had one of the best bus system in the whole world, Swedish made volvo buses were on every road.

Pakistan went on to self destruction by the democrat govts. of Sharif and BB, as we call it lost decade. Now Zardari is heading destructive decade.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AWESOME NEWS, thanks for sharing. We should see it like a pilot project. Either it will succeed or it will flop and be a failure.

i think Inshallah it will be a success and should be replicated in other cities; especially over-crowded ones like Karachi

this can also help with decreasing the traffic congestions....I remember in late 1980s and early 1990s when I visitted Lahore, there was no such thing as "traffic jam" ....but nowdays, sometimes it can get very hectic


----------



## A1Kaid

It's nice to see this development in public transportation for Lahore, credit to Shabaz Sharif and the team for putting this together.


----------



## Hyperion

Someone please explain to me what is a "Metro Bus"? I know all kind of Metro's, never heard of this particular variety!


----------



## A.Rafay

Hyperion said:


> Someone please explain to me what is a "Metro Bus"? I know all kind of Metro's, never heard of this particular variety!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Hyperion said:


> Someone please explain to me what is a "Metro Bus"? I know all kind of Metro's, never heard of this particular variety!


It's similar to the one Istanbul has.


----------



## aks18

BATMAN said:


> Buses are from Volvo (owned by China) China,* money is invested by Turkey.*
> 
> Lahoris would be paying it back them self (ride fare)
> 
> *Govt. of Punjab never had this amount of money.*
> 
> Any city Mayor can replicate same, subjected that he has to find investor.
> 
> Funds from fedral govt. are not even enough for operational expenses, development with state funds is out of question.



money is invested by punjab govt turkey just gave the used buses for freee and giving technical support in this project like ticketing system and other stuff , after 18 amendment CM of provinces have almost same rights that are of prime minister and not to forget punjab is the richest province of pakistan in means of GDP industries and its back bone of pakistan's economy... not to forget lahore ring road project is more expensive then this metro bus project .. shahbaz sharif divided such projects in to different packages and aloted to different companies cz if the project cost exceed from a specific amount then it comes under fedral govt but shahbaz sharif cleverly developed ring road and now metro bus


----------



## BATMAN

^^ Buses are new and not used, they come fresh from Volvo plant in China, and money is invested by Turkey.
When we ride these buses the money will be owned by the investor.. of course with agreed terms and conditions.
Punjab govt. has organised swift construction, no technical advise came from any state... as far construction work is concerned, however Turkey did advise the basic lay out of design & operation.
Pakistan contractors are building it and all the design and detailed engineering is done locally.
Trust me Pakistan can build roads, bridges and underpasses without any consultation.
Bottom line.. correct your facts.


----------



## aks18

BATMAN said:


> ^^ Buses are new and not used, they come fresh from Volvo plant in China, and money is invested by Turkey.
> When we ride these buses the money will be owned by the investor.. of course with agreed terms and conditions.
> Punjab govt. has organised swift construction, no technical advise came from any state... as far construction work is concerned, however Turkey did advise the basic lay out of design & operation.
> Pakistan contractors are building it and all the design and detailed engineering is done locally.
> Trust me Pakistan can build roads, bridges and underpasses without any consultation.
> Bottom line.. correct your facts.



Metro bus project is purely invested by punjab govt non of turkish company is investing in it,, if turkey is financing the project then why the project is divided among 4 other pakistani companies why not turkish company build it on its own :S


----------



## BATMAN

Project is only financed by Turkish investors built by Pakistani contractors... as i have already stated.

In addition the Mayor of Istanbul have gifted 100 buses.

Anti Pak-Turk relation elements.. are already raising objections to the profit going to Turkish investors, during operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xracer

We are slow but at least we are moving toward Better


----------



## xyxmt

Hyperion said:


> Someone please explain to me what is a "Metro Bus"? I know all kind of Metro's, never heard of this particular variety!



Metro is a city, bus is a bus
so my guess metro bus is a bus that runs in the city, the reason you never heard of it is because Turkey might have different word for it. In Toronto its called GO Bus. you might have heard the word Go but never heard of this variety!



aks18 said:


> money is invested by punjab govt turkey just gave the used buses for freee and giving technical support in this project like ticketing system and other stuff , after 18 amendment CM of provinces have almost same rights that are of prime minister and not to forget punjab is the richest province of pakistan in means of GDP industries and its back bone of pakistan's economy... not to forget lahore ring road project is more expensive then this metro bus project .. shahbaz sharif divided such projects in to different packages and aloted to different companies cz if the project cost exceed from a specific amount then it comes under fedral govt but shahbaz sharif cleverly developed ring road and now metro bus



So turkey is in it for fun not money!!
another brother Islamic country giving free stuff to Pakistan
bhai hoon to aesey hoon

abey pagal its a private turkish company, when was the last time you heard private businesses give free stuff and consultation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

xyxmt said:


> Metro is a city, bus is a bus
> so my guess metro bus is a bus that runs in the city, the reason you never heard of it is because Turkey might have different word for it. In Toronto its called GO Bus. you might have heard the word Go but never heard of this variety!
> 
> 
> 
> So turkey is in it for fun not money!!
> another brother Islamic country giving free stuff to Pakistan
> bhai hoon to aesey hoon
> 
> *abey pagal its a private turkish company*, when was the last time you heard private businesses give free stuff and consultation.




why dont you mention the name of the private company which invested in this project ?? do u even know project was divided among 4 companies LDA and Punjab govt owned this project and one phase was given to turkish company rest of was given to NLC habib constructions and the buses given are by istanbul mayor why dnt you check the old news .


----------



## mehmeTcc

What is the companies name? I mean, the Turkish one.


----------



## SHAMK9

*updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker

The bus system is a good step to solve the transportation problem in Lahore. However I think the earlier LRMTS was better. Rapid public transportation should be either below or under the traffic flow(Underground or overground), not adjacent or parallel to it. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Fracker

Stryker said:


> The bus system is a good step to solve the transportation problem in Lahore. However I think the earlier LRMTS was better. Rapid public transportation should be either below or under the traffic flow(Underground or overground), not adjacent or parallel to it. This is just my opinion.



it's overground... you can follow the thread...

This is definitely good step... all over the pakistan such systems should be launched...


----------



## A.Rafay

*Installation Of Escalator in metro Bus Stations Of lahore!
*


----------



## A.Rafay

Escalators in Metro Bus Stations!!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

No offence , but the infrastructure looks cheap .. specially the metal works .. 
I love the busses but the bust stops , look so flaky that they will fall apart in 3-4 years

The tiny fragile rods that used in the infrastructure , and weilded them together in Pakistani weather these will catch rust in 1-2 years these look really very questionable 

*
No Usage of Concrete , No usage of Glasswork , No usage of Tiles and beautificaion , 
No Digital Boards to show arrival or departure of busses, the Ticket Machines look horrible 
Instead of beautiful Machines , No Usage of Solar Pannels on Bus stations for Lights 

Looks like a Project done in haste for Votes 
*


Comparing it with 
























Also the bus seats looks very cheap and uncomfortable


The only plus point is that the buses are Extened long version of buses however the buse`s glass *should not be paintedover *that looks 

TACKY ..I mean .. real ****** stuff...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mani2020 said:


> There is also a pink bus service in Lahore designed for transporting just women and a family bus service planned to be run on weekends





Like what is this , instead of tinting the glasses they painted it ...I mean come on yar , brand new bus .. and you do this





Why don`t the ladies wear hijab instead of the bus wearing face paint

Tainted busses are also a security hazard as you would not know if a robbery or crime is taking place in bus in broad day light 

Just my 2 cents for the brliant planners of our Metro cities


----------



## revojam

mehmeTcc said:


> What is the companies name? I mean, the Turkish one.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...etro-bus-test-drive-lahore-9.html#post3737776


----------



## unicorn

*BRTS P-4 (MAO College to Data Darbar, Lahore)*


----------



## unicorn




----------



## Bombaywalla

Great project! 

Why do they have sidewalks on dedicated BRT elevated carriageways?


----------



## unicorn

*Escalators installed at Chungi Amar Sadhu station*


















*LAHORE BRIDGE*









*PARK & RIDE AT NASEERABAD STATION*


----------



## unicorn

*Shahdara station*

































Credit to OM192 and Tipuvipu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

I don't personally think that using escalators was the right thing to do. These systems are placed outside against the elements, and with already electricity problems and expected maintenance practices, this could turn out ugly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

[/IMG]


----------



## unicorn

nuclearpak said:


> I don't personally think that using escalators was the right thing to do. These systems are placed outside against the elements, and with already electricity problems and expected maintenance practices, this could turn out ugly.



Escalators are primarily installed for disabled persons.There are backup generators on every stations of BRT for the escalators. These escalators will be shaded.


----------



## jha

nuclearpak said:


> I don't personally think that using escalators was the right thing to do. These systems are placed outside against the elements, and with already electricity problems and expected maintenance practices, this could turn out ugly.



Escalators will actually add to the woes of passengers during Rush time. These should be installed in addition to the concrete staircase. But again the management team knows better.


----------



## unicorn

*Near Shah Jamal*













*Under Muslim town flyover*





















Credit: OM192


----------



## unicorn

*Pedestrain underpass*









*Ittefaq hospital station*

















Credit: OM192


----------



## Malik Usman

karan21 said:


> Which country have these buses imported from??? They look pretty good.



Atleast not TATA


----------



## SHAMK9

Bombaywalla said:


> Great project!
> 
> Why do they have sidewalks on dedicated BRT elevated carriageways?


So you can race the bus from one point to another  They will put plant pots and the whole route will go through beautification project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

SHAMK9 said:


> So you can race the bus from one point to another  They will put plant pots and the whole route will go through beautification project.



Haha. Seriously though, making dedicated sidewalks on elevated carriageways only to install planters isn't the brightest idea. There must be another reason they exist i.e. to function as emergency passenger walkways in case of breakdowns. The planners know best of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

unicorn said:


> *Escalators* are primarily installed for disabled persons.


You meant lifts (elevators) right.


----------



## Leader

not that Im against getting public's money out of their pockets in anyway, but priority matter !!


----------



## SHAMK9

Leader said:


> not that Im against getting public's money out of their pockets in anyway, but priority matter !!


That's Bogota, not London in the first pic on the left side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

This BRTS looks great. Every city should have a good mass transport system.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This initiative is done by Bank loans or Grants , there is hardly anything worth mentioning 
Its pretty much someone donated some funds and some politicians took that as a chance to promote their own 
casues 

It would have been an initiative if the project was done by Pakistani Resources , and with budget allocated to government (Provincial) and there was wide consensus to implement this out to other cities 


*Most people argues that such initiatives were also done in 70`s ... but what happened was soon after 4-5 years the busses needed spare parts and with lack of parts the busses went to scrap yard due to no backing from following governments *

The material used inside the buses is very low quality plastic like , and the seats are not even comfortable nor modren , these seats resemble more or less like airport buses which are not meant for Metro Transportation. 

So this is not new ... it may appear new but older generation of Pakistani can attest that such bus projects were launched in small scale before and failed within 4-5 years



The proper messure should have been 

** National Bus Metro System 

>Yearly grants for busses for all provinces 
>Repair and management system for busses
>Guarenteed new busses induction for all provinces 

+ 200 Busses per provinces and 50 new busses every two years 

If there was a universal initiative of this scale it would have been beneficial


----------



## unicorn

*All thanks and credit: "Innovators" *


----------



## unicorn

*All thanks and credit: "Innovators"*


----------



## unicorn

*All thanks and credit: "Innovators"*


----------



## unicorn

Credit: "Innovators"


----------



## unicorn

Credit: "Innovators"


----------



## SHAMK9

Woaa, that city is such a mess right now because of construction everywhere, hope construction is all finished soon.


----------



## Mercenary

Is it possible for Lahore to develop a Subway System?


----------



## Jango

SHAMK9 said:


> Woaa, that city is such a mess right now because of construction everywhere, hope construction is all finished soon.



Every major project has it's associated problems.

Dubai was hell when the Dubai Metro was being made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Mercenary said:


> Is it possible for Lahore to develop a Subway System?


Very much, Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi's party has been saying that they will build an underground system, don't know if its true or not. This bus track can be converted into a light train track too.


----------



## Edevelop

Mercenary said:


> Is it possible for Lahore to develop a Subway System?



It's designed in such a way so it could be converted into Rail (once there is electricity). This is just one line. If we go for change in transit, i hope other lines go underground....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Photo taken by: Innovators - Skyscrapercity.








They have added Screen Doors:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

@cb4 @unicorn great work. Put these images in Pakistan development thread also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

This is bloody marvelous, cannot wait to actually see this complete and in the flesh, so to speak!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unicorn

RescueRanger said:


> This is bloody marvelous, cannot wait to actually see this complete and in the flesh, so to speak!



Yup. 27TH January is the dead line given by Shahbaz Shareef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

unicorn said:


> Yup. 27TH January is the dead line given by Shahbaz Shareef.



Looks difficult. I'm guessing somewhere in February.


----------



## F86 Saber

Quite a lot of things copied from Dubai Metro system.... Hope this will be managed properly and wouldn't end up like the Volvo bus fiasco back in the 80's.


----------



## unicorn

cb4 said:


> Looks difficult. I'm guessing somewhere in February.



It is in its final stage of completion.They are working 24 hours to complete it on time.

More pics from SS facebook page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## my2cents

Devil Soul said:


> in my view every step towards betterment of a common man is an achievement, be it in any sector /part of the world..So yeah its an achievement...



I agree with you. By the way how many buses will be plying on this route. Your next step is to bring the metro rail system which will bring down on your pollution problems. Since you have a dedicated route for buses, you can build a elevated metro rail system on the same route easily.


----------



## iam not greek

16 pages for just a BRT system  Pakistan really need some real development


----------



## aks18

iam not greek said:


> 16 pages for just a BRT system  Pakistan really need some real development




10 out of 16 pages are full of indians comments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> No offence , but the infrastructure looks cheap .. specially the metal works ..
> I love the busses but the bust stops , look so flaky that they will fall apart in 3-4 years
> 
> The tiny fragile rods that used in the infrastructure , and weilded them together in Pakistani weather these will catch rust in 1-2 years these look really very questionable
> 
> *
> No Usage of Concrete , No usage of Glasswork , No usage of Tiles and beautificaion ,
> No Digital Boards to show arrival or departure of busses, the Ticket Machines look horrible
> Instead of beautiful Machines , No Usage of Solar Pannels on Bus stations for Lights
> 
> Looks like a Project done in haste for Votes
> *
> 
> 
> Comparing it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the bus seats looks very cheap and uncomfortable
> 
> 
> The only plus point is that the buses are Extened long version of buses however the buse`s glass *should not be paintedover *that looks
> 
> TACKY ..I mean .. real ****** stuff...




My thoughts exactly its tacky, you compare this metro system to that of other countries and this one looks like a piece of sht. The ticket machine oh wow it didn't even have an LCD display on it, I personally think this project is a piece of sht, very cheap looking and will probably fall apart in years to come due to cheap construction materials.


----------



## A1Kaid

I think it's a bad idea to put bus lanes in the center of the road that's just my personal opinion I don't think it looks good like that.

If you really need dedicated bus lanes these designs are better, they have the dedicated bus lanes to the right of the main driving lanes


----------



## A1Kaid

Should have gone with light rail, in future develop subway system in Karachi.


----------



## Kambojaric

^ I think the idea is to build a tram/light rail network at some point in the future, hence the lanes were built in the middle of the road.


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unicorn

SHAMK9 said:


>



Kia lag raha hai yaar. Aerial view of BRTS at night would be something isn't it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

unicorn said:


> Kia lag raha hai yaar. Aerial view of BRTS at night would be something isn't it


agreed, i love the design of the bus stops on the flyover.

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Edevelop

credit: Omi92

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> agreed, i love the design of the bus stops on the flyover.



When they cover the top, it will look like this:





*Pics Cont...*














credit: Omi92

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unicorn

Rotary Turn near Halley College









































Credit to Innovative Pakistani all those who are updating it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

Credit to Innovative Pakistani all those who are updating it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

Credit to Innovative Pakistani all those guys who are updating it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unicorn

Credit to Innovative Pakistani all those guys who are updating it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Fifth-generation traffic signals being installed on MBS route*

*LAHORE - High-tech smart traffic signals will be set up at eight different points along the Metro Bus Service route which is scheduled to start on January 27, 2013. *
Sensors will monitor traffic density are being fitted at Gulab Devi, Qainchi, Ghazi Road, Kamahan, Masjid Ibrahim, Chungi Amr Sindhu, Kalma Chowk and Azadi junctions. 
The signals will be monitored and controlled from a command center at Arfa Karim IT Tower. 
The sensors will turn the light green only when there is a vehicle approaching from the direction. Heavy traffic in one direction will be allowed more time than lighter traffic which will save time and fuel for the commuters. 
The current traffic signals installed in the city are first generation signals and an installation of fifth generation Sydney Coordinated Adaptive Traffic System (SCATS) signals will be done on the Metro Bus Service route and will eventually be installed on rest of the roads in the city if they are successful.
These fifth generation signals have the capacity to build a database over time of the traffic density in different directions. 

Fifth-generation traffic signals being installed on MBS route | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Great work @unicorn Please post in Pakistan Development thread also ! Keep coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Metro Bus Control Room

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Credit: Innovative Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## unicorn

Chief Minister Shahbaz Shareef interview about MBS.

Javed chaudhry with Shahbaz Sharif (Metro Bus Survey) &#8211; 31st January 2013


----------



## Mech

Except for the Chinese Buses, everything else looks excessively tacky. 
But I suppose any development is good development.


----------



## Edevelop

unicorn said:


> Chief Minister Shahbaz Shareef interview about MBS.
> 
> Javed chaudhry with Shahbaz Sharif (Metro Bus Survey) &#8211; 31st January 2013












It looks like the Overhead Stations will get Screen Doors as well.


----------



## unicorn

@ cb4

Yes. I think these doors will be installed on every station. Final date of completion is 10 February. And for the first four weeks travelling will be free. Shahbaz Shareef has plans to extend MBS in other parts of Punjab which is great for the people of Punjab.

SS surely deserve credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Mech said:


> Except for the Chinese Buses, everything else looks excessively tacky.
> But I suppose any development is good development.



care to explain? its not even complete yet and ur saying tacky

what do you have that is so "classy"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> care to explain? its not even complete yet and ur saying tacky
> 
> what do you have that is so "classy"



Just about everything is classier  

Note that i said "classi-er" with an "er" which means, i am being relative.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Mech said:


> Just about everything is classier
> 
> Note that i said "classi-er" with an "er" which means, i am being relative.



whatever you say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

The problem of Kalma chowk with all the fly over, MBS, and underpass still not solved... traffic jams as either you give way to metro or given way to traffic; north-south traffic on feroz pur road... remained stuck for 20 min there yesterday... 

bas yeh hai k apna acha paisa bana liya hai sharif brother nay out of this project.


----------



## unicorn

Credit: innovators

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## unicorn

credit: innovators


----------



## unicorn

credit: innovators,innovative pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

*Public transport: Metro Bus will rid city of traffic problems, says CM*






LAHORE: Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif inspected parts of the Metro Bus Service project, without security and protocol, for three hours during the rain on Sunday, according to a press release from the Directorate General of Public Relations (DGPR).

The chief minister began his visit at Shahdara and stopped at every bus station all the way to Ittefaq Hospital and reviewed the work, accompanied by LDA Director General Ahad Cheema and others. He also inspected the under-construction Kalma Chowk underpasses.

The MBS, which will operate on a 27-kilometre bus corridor from Gajju Mata to Shahdara &#8211; including an 8-km elevated expressway on February 10.

Talking to people at various sites, the chief minister said that the infrastructure built for the MBS was &#8220;a masterpiece of architecture&#8221; and the project &#8220;a unique example of transparency, [high] standards and speed&#8221;, according to the DGPR press release.Sharif said that the project, which he repeatedly described as &#8220;the biggest in the country&#8217;s history&#8221;, would rid Lahore of its traffic problems. It was also a unique project in Pakistan as it addressed the needs of the poor, he added.

The Punjab government executed the project at a cost of Rs30 billion, he said, while the federal government &#8211; or President Asif &#8220;Zardari and his cronies&#8221;, as he referred to it &#8211; would not have been able to build it for Rs200 billion, &#8220;as their only interest is corruption&#8221;, he said.&#8220;They have only looted national resources and filled their pockets during the last five years while the provincial government has undertaken record development activities,&#8221; he said.

The chief minister gave certificates to engineers and cash prizes to labourers who have worked on the project. He also asked several people what they thought the fare should be.Talking to media at the wedding of a television reporter in Township, the chief minister said that he would personally travel by bus on the MBS, as would ministers and assembly members, alongside office employees, labourers and other citizens. The MBS would be comfortable, economical and safe, he said. Many countries had modern bus systems, but the Lahore MBS project was the best with regard to its high standards, transparency and speed, he claimed.

*Citizens&#8217; feedback*

During his inspection tour and interaction with citizens, the chief minister received wholly positive feedback, according to DGPR.&#8220;They said that it is difficult to believe that such a big project could be completed so quickly. They said that the Metro Bus was a big achievement for Shahbaz Sharif which would always be remembered. They said that people were very happy about the welfare project. They said that Shahbaz Sharif had won the hearts of the people by completing the Metro Bus project,&#8221; said the press release.

&#8220;Calling the project a masterpiece of architecture, they said that Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif was a true Khadim-i-Punjab and the Sher Shah Suri of the modern era &#8230; and that everyone was surprised to see the pace of work and quality of the project.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

Credit "innovators"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

*Bhatti Chowk*


----------



## unicorn

*Azadi chowk station*






















Credit OMI92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn




----------



## mdcp

At bus stop: standing water show poor drainage system or neglected work
Its nice project and hope that should be successful if manage wisely not like railway, pia etc


----------



## unicorn

mdcp said:


> At bus stop: standing water show poor drainage system or neglected work
> Its nice project and hope that should be successful if manage wisely not like railway, pia etc



Drainage system is not neglected by the engineers during construction of MBS and it's surroundings. The water on the road that is visible is not enough to slide down to the sewers. If you look further to the road of the MBS and the side roads no water is present there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

*Railing Glass Windows*









*Turnstile @Secratariat Station*





*Glass Windows Structure*

















credit: innovative pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

How did SS fund this project? Considering majority of resident don't pay taxes. What is the total cost of this project?


----------



## unicorn

A1Kaid said:


> How did SS fund this project? Considering majority of resident don't pay taxes. What is the total cost of this project?



Lahore Metro system will consist of four operational lines &#8211; green, orange, purple and blue. The Green Line, which costs around $2.4 billion, will run from Shahdra to Hamza Town and is expected to carry about 64,000 passengers a day. The total length of the line would be around 27 kilometres, with 11.6 kilometres underground and the rest overhead. A total of 12 underground stations and 10 overhead stations will be built.

*Signage Board @Civil Secretariat Station Facing Civil District Court Station*













*Security Cameras on the roof of the Station in Exit and Entrance side of the Station*





*Escalators*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

i hate Imran"s supporters when they bashed Lahore metro bus service . you know why ? because we have to appreciate enemy when he is right . why barking metro ? look at motorways damn . although i didn't vote in my life once and never will in next polls .


----------



## unicorn

*Now Some Night Views*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

karan21 said:


> Why do we have a separate thread for this?? Is having BRTS system considered a big achievement in Pakistan??? This is not even metro just simple Brts system. Nothing special.



You're a guest on a Pakistani forum and you need to decide what should go where? Get real dude.

For Lahore it's an achievement and hopefully it will yield dividends and help reduce congestion. If you have nothing productive to add, then just keep your feelings to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

*Civil District Court/Kachehri Station*





*Generator House Doors Open*


















*Turnstile and Water Dispenser*





*Escalators*









credit: innovative pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

This cost $2.4 billion! You can get a much better BRT with $2.4 billion than this I would imagine. So how did SS fund this project that question still remains? I doubt he privately funded this.


----------



## MST

Really Neat. I am sure it will look very good when complete. Finishing work still remains. 

Above all I really liked the plan for the flow of commuters to and from across the streets using overhead walkways and escalators. Something the BRTS in various Indian cities lacks.


----------



## unicorn

A1Kaid said:


> This cost $2.4 billion! You can get a much better BRT with $2.4 billion than this I would imagine. So how did SS fund this project that question still remains? I doubt he privately funded this.



Many things are outsourced Yaar. Scroll back to couple of pages there is a video of SS with Javed Chaudhry. Please refer that video. From SS own's admission the cost is around 30 arab in rupees.

*Road to progress is now open*
Ather Ali Khan

Hats off for Shehbaz Sharif, the Chief Minister of Punjab, who has spearheaded the execution of the biggest ever development project in the three thousand year&#8217;s history of Lahore. Unlike the forts and gardens of Mughals, which had a limited use, Metro Bus System of Shehbaz Sharif is now ready to benefit the millions of residents this great city and bringing them a revolutionary change in their life styles.

With the inauguration of Metro Bus System, road to progress is now open. Construction of this 27 Kilometers long track from Gajju Matta to Shahdra has not only connected the two far-flung destination points with one single thoroughfare, it has also accomplished the biggest, longest and a cost effective development project in the history of this great metropolis, Lahore.Plying of articulated buses under this system has provided not only a safe and swift mode of transport to the commuters, it has also given them a sense of being honoured and respected. Indeed the completion of this land-mark project will usher in a new era in Pakistan, especially in Lahore and will become a big leap towards the provision of civic facilities of international standard in the provincial metropolis.

*It is very encouraging that this 27 km-long project, from Gajjumatta to Shahdra, has been completed with a minimum cost of around Rs 30 billion, an amount 9 times less than the underground project as planned by previous provincial Government*. *It is to be noted that the feasibility study of the underground, Lahore Rapid Mass Transit System (LRMTS), as suggested by the previous provincial government, estimated the cost of Rs 250 billion.* Certainly, the current economic situation did not allow to for the much-hyped project; therefore, the PMLN government, which believes in optimum use of available resources, selected the MBS which is easy to supervise, maintain & repair when necessary. It must be kept in mind that this project has got a compatible capacity for future expansion n extension when required, in addition to benefit of its durable n strong infrastructure which may be utilized for even Trains in future, if opted so.

*The early completion of this project within a shortest span of just one year has beaten the record of even its mother country Turkey where 42 km of Metro System took 3 years to complete. 
*
The project includes the construction of a 8.6 km long overhead bridge, the biggest in length in the whole Asia, to ensure the easy and fast flow of traffic on the already existing ground roads in the region. Pre cost Tranzums i.e., pre-fabricated parts of the bridge are utilized for the first time in Pakistan. 48 such units are raised from Tamasil Centre Ferozepur road to Nohar Wala Chowk, Lytton Road. Each unit weigh 90 Tons and is 9.8 m long, 2.7 m wide and 2.2 m high which are placed on the upper edges of the 5 meter high pillars prepared for the bridge. The girders and the slabs are placed over to complete the bridge completion, without any shuttering material. These pre cost units are fabricated in a Nespak approved factory on Multan Road. From where these are shifted to the site and placed accordingly, with help of heavy lifters.

115 long buses, having three times more capacity than the normal bus does have, will be running on the MBS corridors shortly, out of which 45 buses have already reached Lahore, after these landed in Karachi from China. These Volvo China buses will cost Rs 1.26 billion @ 280 million each. Keeping in mind the local Traffic System, these buses are converted into right steering ones. Each bus is 18 metres in length with 150 passengers` capacity, having separate compartments for ladies & gents. MBS bis will cover the 27 km distance from Gajjumatta to Shahdara within just 45 minutes which seems quite impossible under prevailing system of congested traffic in the city. The design speed of Metro bus is 40 kilometres per hour. The time table for these modern busses is framed in such a way that the new bus will be available at each station after every 3 minutes. Metro bus will carry 8000 passengers per hour and hence will be able to transfer atleast one lac persons in 14 working hours per day.

The latest ticketing system is also being introduced at each Metro station, along with other necessary facilities for the passengers. Another important feature of the project is the construction of 32 overhead bridges, one at every kilometer of the main carraige way in average, for the pedestrians. The bridges are accomplished with automatic staircases to faciliate the passengers. Eleven parking places have also been included with the MBS corridor, to facilitate the parking of the public vehicles of the passengers, who opt to reach MBS station on their own vehicles to travel on a Metro bus for a long distance.

To take care of the public interests, Punjab government has made the payments to the private owners of the land utilized for the project on district Price Assessment Committee Rates, as per law n rules. Rs 1.80 billion has been already provided to the Land Acquisition Collector. A three days special One Window Camp was arranged from 20th to 22nd December 2010 in Jinnah Hall Lahore, to ensure these payments to the owners the owners of the land acquired, on the instructions of the Chief Minister of Punjab. All conderned officials including from Revenue remained present in the camp with the necessary record and the payments were made through cheques to the relevant perons.

Another important factor of implementation of the project is that it also maximizes economic benefits of the people, in shape of many employment opportunities already generated in construction phase which will be increased to many times during operational stages, hence will serve affluently to the poor n unemployed people when hundreds of the people will be need as bus staff, security staff, in control rooms and other places of the route. Thousands of the people are also being employed for the new traffic n security agencies meant for the project. Most of them will be recruited out of retired service men. These newly appointed persons will be trained in Elite Training School in a special manner.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2013/02/05/news/national/road-to-progress-is-now-open/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

*Bhati Chowk Station*






*Tiles Unloading From the Truck*

















*Seems Some Executives Visit*









Thx :innovative pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

unicorn said:


> *The early completion of this project within a shortest span of just one year has beaten the record of even its mother country Turkey where 42 km of Metro System took 3 years to complete.
> *



I am sure Turkey must have implemented a proper Metro system, not a BRTS. They are calling a BRTS as Metro/Metro Bus in Pakistan.
A proper Metro system - both under and overground takes far longer to implement than a BRTS.


----------



## notorious_eagle

A1Kaid said:


> This cost $2.4 billion! You can get a much better BRT with $2.4 billion than this I would imagine. So how did SS fund this project that question still remains? I doubt he privately funded this.



Off course not, why would he fund it privately? The funds were distributed from the provincial treasury. Punjab is a rich province and after the passing of the 18th Amendment, resources at her disposal has considerably improved. 

On topic: I live in Lahore. I am associated with the project to some extent, i will give it to SS that he has done some tremendous work for the city. The roads that have been built are simply top class. Although i will vote for PTI, i still have to acknowledge the good work done by SS. His scheme for getting in touch with the common folks regarding any public work through text messages has helped bring down the corruption level in Punjab. Without a doubt, Noon League is a much better party than these thieves(PPP). Governance in Punjab is indeed much better than that of other 3 provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauvunist

I am no supporter of PMl-N but i have respect for SS...whatever the motive behind this service,be it political or whatsover the ultimate benefit goes to the public...Political trend of this kind is fruitful for our nation rather than utilizing shaheed or mureed etc for politics...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

*mixed Pictures of MAO College and Hailey College Rotary turns with the station in between.*


----------



## unicorn

*Construction Work going on at Lower Mall and Crust Road Near MAO College*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

*Station Looks at Night*





*Paint Works on Hailey College Rotary Turn*





















credit: innovative pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unicorn

*Work is going on 24/7 to meet the dead line*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

*Janazgah Station at Night*


















*Qartaba Chowk Station*









*Under Construction Subway*









credit: innovative pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=4210082695133:banana:


----------



## SEAL

First Ride of Metro Bus.
Reaction of students and Public big slap on the face of haters.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=205461782933711

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

^^ Very nice.


----------



## mdcp

What is the capacity of these buses and how many seats are there and what about standing capacity
Was it not nice to source these buses locally, same desgin to support our local industry


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Contrarian said:


> I am sure Turkey must have implemented a proper Metro system, not a BRTS. They are calling a BRTS as Metro/Metro Bus in Pakistan.
> A proper Metro system - both under and overground takes far longer to implement than a BRTS.



Istanbul has all sorts of systems running. Underground Trains, Light Rail, BRT, and Trams.
It does take long but i guess BRT is our first step.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

I thank CM sahab for this development, and the development being done in Rawalpindi, and it is a good initiative, but the thing is we need to prioritize our needs. We have education crisis at the top, then we have energy crisis, then comes the health crisis and the list goes on.
The funds used here could have been used to setup a power plant so people could get electricity, and people would have loved him more, but I guess maintaining and running a power plant is harder then a metro bus, which you can just leave to rust once done with elections.
He could have used all these funds to develop the governoment schools in villages. There are goveronment schools in village and still lack the computer lab even though MPA from that area is PML-N stooge.
a smart move by CM by running metro bus but not a brilliant one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> I thank CM sahab for this development, and the development being done in Rawalpindi, and it is a good initiative, but the thing is we need to prioritize our needs. We have education crisis at the top, then we have energy crisis, then comes the health crisis and the list goes on.
> The funds used here could have been used to setup a power plant so people could get electricity, and people would have loved him more, but I guess maintaining and running a power plant is harder then a metro bus, which you can just leave to rust once done with elections.
> He could have used all these funds to develop the governoment schools in villages. There are goveronment schools in village and still lack the computer lab even though MPA from that area is PML-N stooge.
> a smart move by CM by running metro bus but not a brilliant one



metro bus------ok good work------but please do something with old school picnic buses with rusty engines too,which may cause severe accidents and deaths of innocent women and children leaving their loved ones in dense sorrow behind!!!


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Shahbaz Shareef has done really an impressive job here,,, Layken Vote fir bhi nahi Mille ga isay


----------



## Jango

I am not a Shahbaz Sharif supporter, and you may not be one either, but you have to give credit where it is due. 

This maybe a election stunt to garner votes, but atleast the stunt has done good work for the public. Much better than PPP making noise over new provinces which will not make an iota of difference (positive difference) to the public. 

This system will be a good relief to the public providing a good transport system. PML-Q did rescue 1122 project, he has done this. Both deserve credit for these projects.

Meanwhile, PPP has done absolutely nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

unicorn said:


> *Escalators*


Contractors should be given more time.A lot of money is being spent on this but looking at those wires (insulation),looks like someone is pushing it too hard.


----------



## Jango

cloud_9 said:


> Contractors should be given more time.A lot of money is being spent on this but looking at those wires (insulation),looks like someone is pushing it too hard.



Yup...he wants the project to be finished before election, so it is going at full pace. After all, this project was timed so that it remains fresh in the mind of the public. 

He took a gamble that the project will be finished before election, same as Kalma Chowk flyover, otherwise he would have to face embarrassment as the next government might have dilly dallied this project.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Roads are already broader in Rawalpindi in Musharaf government but we need good bus service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

good job,the pics luk amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

With so much they have done, i think they could have gone underground Rail at least from Shahdrara to Ichara (1-12), the historic/central areas of Lahore. No doubt the overhead portion is nice but they could have done that in the suburbs instead. It just looks to congested right now, especially in the heart of the city.






I wish they had planned this. It does cost a little more money but then you pay for life time.
Now that we can't do anything with this existing line, perhaps, what i could hope for is other lines (orange, blue and purple) making sense as shown below.


----------



## Devil Soul

SO 2MORROW IS A BIG DAY FOR LAHORI'S.... THEY GONNA ENJOY THE METRO..


----------



## WAQAS119

SHAMK9 said:


>



This is a great pic with GCU in background.

Great day tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

If Syed Mustafa Kamal was Mayor of Karachi, Karachities could hope for underground Metro Train system.

Some pics are really georgeous, the project is good but allow me to add that SS should've think for future & made this system all underground. US has built these Metro subways underground long ago, as they know that in future world will become overpopulated & people will need land to live...keep in mind US is one of the low population density country in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn




----------



## unicorn

cb4 said:


>



Can't believe this is in Pakistan.






*B**e**a**u**t**iful*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=502158153156129


----------



## aks18

American Pakistani said:


> If Syed Mustafa Kamal was Mayor of Karachi, Karachities could hope for underground Metro Train system.
> 
> Some pics are really georgeous, the project is good but allow me to add that SS should've think for future & made this system all underground. US has built these Metro subways underground long ago, as they know that in future world will become overpopulated & people will need land to live...keep in mind US is one of the low population density country in the world.




yeah that was US with Trillions of dollars economy and here is pakistan dear better appreciate what we have got instead of IFs


----------



## Edevelop

American Pakistani said:


> If Syed Mustafa Kamal was Mayor of Karachi, Karachities could hope for underground Metro Train system.
> 
> Some pics are really georgeous, the project is good but allow me to add that SS should've think for future & made this system all underground. US has built these Metro subways underground long ago, as they know that in future world will become overpopulated & people will need land to live...keep in mind US is one of the low population density country in the world.



Not all the best systems in the world are underground. i.e. London's tube is 60-70% ground. But here is the difference between Lahore and London. The Underground portion in London is in central areas. i.e. in the heart of the city. What makes Underground a benefit is its clean look and it's ability to save space overground. The thing about BRT, which Lahore makes a mistake of is that it's never supposed to be a major line. If you look at Istanbul and Tehran, they have it for suburbs and it's capacity says all. We made a mistake. Our present line was supposed to be underground and it's feasibility was done by SS in the 90s. Not sure what made him to change his mind to implement BRT now.

I agree with you. SS needed to think ahead. The thing about Lahore is that there is no centre. In my view, the centre should be the historic areas. i.e. the Walled city, Anarkali, Gawalmandi, Data Darbar, Mall Road, Mazang, and Ichra. I too wanted underground, but in those areas, in the heart of Lahore. For non-Lahories to understand, i mean stations from 1-12 in the present route map. 
Can't do anything now. All i can hope is more new lines to come and see a better way to solve this problem.

Personally if you ask me, Karachi is better planned. As a Lahori i'm actually saying this. You guys don't need to rush. Keep doing feasibility until you all reach at an agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Back to Pics

Preparation for inauguration


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

This is actually a right step. At least it's something. I mean, in the future when electricity woes are resolved in Lahore, which seems to be working as many power plants are coming up in Punjab region, this infrastructure can be converted into an electric tram line or light rail system for cleaner transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Lahore Metro Bus System documentary on Vimeo
Final MBS Documentary English on Vimeo


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

its like u spent all the money u had for clothes/bills on ur new cellphone and now u roam naked flaunting abt ur new phone #PakFirstMetroBus


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

I wish to congratulate Pakistanis in general and Lahorites in particular. The people who would enjoy this facility the most are the ones who put up with the woes of construction because of the insane parallel development, instead of intelligent sequential implementation of this project: political (electoral) considerations trumping logical thinking. But I suppose some sort of record must have been made despite the trouble thanks to obsessive focus of Shahbaz Sharif.

It is important to note that it is only 1/5 of what needs to be in place in Lahore. I hope the other phases do not cause similar problems during development / implementations.

I am a PTI supporter, but I can not keep from giving credit to SS for achieving this landmark project. I mean it could have been done in a better way, but still credit is due. I hope fellow PTI supporters would not be partisan in appreciation. Later we can dissect problems with this project, but today, let us appreciate the development.

Special thanks to brotherly country of Turkey. SS mentioned in his speech that the bill for their technical consultation was only USD 700,000. I mean this is unbelievable. Pakistan-Turkey Dosti Zindabad.



mafiya said:


> its like u spent all the money u had for clothes/bills on ur new cellphone and now u roam naked flaunting abt ur new phone #PakFirstMetroBus



I wish there was an un-thank or Boo option. This comment is below belt. Buddy do our mega urban centers not deserve mass transit projects? 

Would you repeat same comments if another squadron of Jet fighters was raised? Similar logic should apply.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chak Bamu

It maybe worthwhile to visit #Metro to read some comments. Most striking are the ones by people who have a case of bad heart-burn. There is something to be said about PTI trolls. These people will be the undoing of PTI someday.

In anycase some interesting tweets from #Metro:

Journo Maria Memon:
#MetroBus service: A job well done and for those who think this is an election stunt --I hope others pull such a stunt too.

Some PTI troll by the name of Arshad Syed (I agree with him though):
In #MetroBus public will go to polling stations to vote for #PTI #MetroPhussSystem

Some guy called Aasim:
No bus system or rail system like #MetroBus in Karachi means Karachi people always vote wrong people

PML N: Lahorion k vote chayen yaar. Chalo #MetroBus banaen. MQM: Karachi walon k vote chayen yaar. Chalo fireworks kareyn! :\

Im not supporting any political party..but a job well done,needs to be appreciated..#MetroBus is a gud step for da ppl..Well done

#MetroBus @cmshahbaz #PTI when will one ever learn to appreciate the good things an adversary does? I am so sick of all these negativities

Mayor of #bogota was a pioneer in this bus rapid transit system(brts). Completely transformed the city #metrobus


----------



## Devil Soul

*Protesting young doctors spoil Metro Bus inauguration*
By Web Desk
Published: February 10, 2013
LAHORE: *The Young Doctors Association (YDA) Punjab created chaos during the Metro Bus Service inauguration ceremony in Lahore on Sunday after failing to meet Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, reported Express News.*

The young doctors have been holding a week long hunger strike demanding the provincial government to fulfil their demands.

At the inaugural event, police launched a crackdown against the protest, arresting young doctors. *The arrested doctors were dragged on the roads and thrown into police vans.*

_Leaders of young doctors Hamid Butt and Nasir Bukhari were, however, not arrested._

Security was beefed up at Jail Road and Nishtar colony after the incident.

Police also baton-charged parliamentarian Shaukat Basra who had arrived at the event to participate in the young doctors protest.

*Basra told the media that he was severely beaten up by the police and was wounded.*

He said that he was beaten up at the behest of Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif and an FIR will be lodged against him.

*SP Model Town Awais Malik accused Basra of provoking the doctors after having a harsh exchange of words with him.*
Basra also abused Punjab authorities and police force in public.

The YDA Punjab&#8217;s protests had begun on February 8 after seven doctors were arrested for roughing up the medical superintendent of Gujranwala District Headquarters Hospital.
Protesting young doctors spoil Metro Bus inauguration &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Thank You Turkey


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## zakriaarshad

Chak Bamu said:


> I wish to congratulate Pakistanis in general and Lahorites in particular. The people who would enjoy this facility the most are the ones who put up with the woes of construction because of the insane parallel development, instead of intelligent sequential implementation of this project: political (electoral) considerations trumping logical thinking. But I suppose some sort of record must have been made despite the trouble thanks to obsessive focus of Shahbaz Sharif.
> 
> It is important to note that it is only 1/5 of what needs to be in place in Lahore. I hope the other phases do not cause similar problems during development / implementations.
> 
> I am a PTI supporter, but I can not keep from giving credit to SS for achieving this landmark project. I mean it could have been done in a better way, but still credit is due. I hope fellow PTI supporters would not be partisan in appreciation. Later we can dissect problems with this project, but today, let us appreciate the development.
> 
> Special thanks to brotherly country of Turkey. SS mentioned in his speech that the bill for their technical consultation was only USD 700,000. I mean this is unbelievable. Pakistan-Turkey Dosti Zindabad.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was an un-thank or Boo option. This comment is below belt. Buddy do our mega urban centers not deserve mass transit projects?
> 
> Would you repeat same comments if another squadron of Jet fighters was raised? Similar logic should apply.




Honestly , Seeing first "rational" comments from any PTI supporter...... I am not an ardent supporter of PML-N either... but as a Pakistani, I just feel the heat of attitudes of supporters....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Chak Bamu said:


> It maybe worthwhile to visit #Metro to read some comments. Most striking are the ones by people who have a case of bad heart-burn. There is something to be said about PTI trolls. These people will be the undoing of PTI someday.
> 
> In anycase some interesting tweets from #Metro:
> 
> Journo Maria Memon:
> #MetroBus service: A job well done and for those who think this is an election stunt --I hope others pull such a stunt too.
> 
> Some PTI troll by the name of Arshad Syed (I agree with him though):
> In #MetroBus public will go to polling stations to vote for #PTI #MetroPhussSystem
> 
> Some guy called Aasim:
> No bus system or rail system like #MetroBus in Karachi means Karachi people always vote wrong people
> 
> PML N: Lahorion k vote chayen yaar. Chalo #MetroBus banaen. MQM: Karachi walon k vote chayen yaar. Chalo fireworks kareyn! :\
> 
> Im not supporting any political party..but a job well done,needs to be appreciated..#MetroBus is a gud step for da ppl..Well done
> 
> #MetroBus @cmshahbaz #PTI when will one ever learn to appreciate the good things an adversary does? I am so sick of all these negativities
> 
> Mayor of #bogota was a pioneer in this bus rapid transit system(brts). Completely transformed the city #metrobus




I am PTI supporter i do appreciate SS work if some one criticizes it doesnt means its some jealousy factor every one's brain thinks different things no one can force them to think same things and secondly SS did good work even if he turns Lahore into bogota still i will vote imran khan , majority of PTI's supporters thinks on national level not on city level if i had to vote as a lahori i surely will vote PML N but when it is about provincial level or country level i will vote imran khan


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

WAQAS119 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/549445_543088409044576_777030340_n.jpg[/MG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> this looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Just makes me mad to see the two dudes doing chehl-qadmi or worse like a 2 awara cows walking in a controlled access area, thus forcing the driver to go over yellow line.
> 
> 
> I hope this is just one off thing during opening ceremony and trial day.
> 
> I hope in future such awara cows are promptly caught and taken to a bull-pen for proper treatment :)
> 
> 
> peace


----------



## WAQAS119

FaujHistorian said:


> Just makes me mad to see the two dudes doing chehl-qadmi or worse like a 2 awara cows walking in a controlled access area, thus forcing the driver to go over yellow line.
> 
> 
> I hope this is just one off thing during opening ceremony and trial day.
> 
> I hope in future such awara cows are promptly caught and taken to a bull-pen for proper treatment
> 
> peace


Rs. 5,000 fine has been announced to be imposed for such stunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

*'Lahore Metro Bus (LMB) Service' Inauguration Ceremony:* First ever in Pakistan and Subcontinent, Central asia:

MetroBusStartingCrmony | Tune.pk

*Video of Mega Project, Lahore Metro Bus(LMB) Plan:* Lahore Bus Rapid Transit plan By Govt of Punjab 2012 - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/pages/LAHORE-METRO/136281786384697

Image of crowds in festive: http://dawncompk.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/metrobuslaunch-670.jpg?w=670

*Lahore Launches Pakistani First With New 'Metro Bus' System
* *10 Feburary*

Pakistani authorities have launched a new "Metro Bus" system in the city of Lahore -- the first major urban public transportation scheme in the country. 

The $300 million project was completed in collaboration with the Turkish company Al-Buraq.

It is meant to transport up to 12,000 passengers an hour along a 29-kilometer route that links Lahore's suburbs to the city center.

Thousands of people lined the road on February 10 as Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif and Turkish Deputy Prime Minister Bekir Bozdag traveled the entire the 27-station route, which was decorated with Turkish and Pakistani flags.

Commuters in Pakistan's other major cities who don't have their own cars rely on an ad hoc network of privately-run buses, minibuses, taxis, and motorized rickshaws to get around.

*Lahore metro bus system: A major step in Pakistan&#8217;s public transport
*
Lahore metro bus system: A major step in Pakistan&#8217;s public transport &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog


----------



## TheCommander

A new bus imported from Turkey as part of Pakistan&#8217;s first rapid transit metrobus system passes by billboards featuring Turkish President Abdullah Gül (L) and &#304;stanbul Mayor Kadir Topba&#351; on the eve of its opening in Lahore. The Lahore metrobus line is expected to carry 112,000 passengers every day.

Introduced as &#8220;comfortable, affordable and safe&#8221; by local authorities, a 27-kilometer-long metrobus line serving Pakistan's second largest city, Lahore, opened on Sunday, following in the footsteps of a similar but larger project in &#304;stanbul.

Largely popular with &#304;stanbul residents but also much criticized -- amid growing problems due to an ever-increasing demand -- the metrobus system is expected to help Lahore, a city with a population of 11 million, take a breather from its chaotic traffic. Adopting &#304;stanbul's metrobus system, the Lahore metrobus reduces the duration of a journey on the line from two hours to 55 minutes. Lahore has intensified investments to help alleviate traffic flow problems in the city, the capital of the Pakistani province of Punjab and a major hub of crossroads connecting certain large cities. Lahore had an earlier agreement with &#304;stanbul's transportation department &#304;stanbul Ula&#351;&#305;m A.&#350;. to prepare for them a metrobus line project. The Pakistani authorities later signed a deal with Turkey's Albayrak Group for the construction of this project. It has been under construction for 11 months at a cost of $16 million. It is not certain whether other Pakistani cities will follow and adopt the same system.

A group of officials from Turkey and Pakistan, who were in high spirits, gathered in Lahore on Sunday to inaugurate the first metrobus line to serve this city. Turkish deputy Prime Minister Bekir Bozda&#287;, Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif and former Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif participated in Sunday's inauguration ceremony.

Speaking at Sunday's opening, Bozda&#287; said Turkey expected cooperation with Pakistani authorities to increase in the years to come with new joint investment projects anticipated. Bozda&#287; said the Lahore metrobus line could set an example for other Pakistani cities to adopt it. As he thanked the Turkish counterparts of the project, Sharif said they are pleased to see &#8220;the largest and most modern intracity transportation project ever in Pakistan&#8221; realized.

Launched in 2007 by the &#304;stanbul Transportation Authority (&#304;ETT) to relieve &#304;stanbul's infamous traffic congestion, the metrobus links the city's Asian and European sides. It is preferred by thousands of people as a means of transportation every day but overcrowding and some technical problems remain a challenge for the system. The Lahore authorities said earlier that the city also planned to adopt the &#304;stanbul metrobus's central monitoring system, which uses hundreds of remote cameras and GPS trackers to monitor bus activity.

Albayrak provides 45 buses for the Lahore line which is expected to carry 112,000 people every day. It also has the operating rights of the metrobus line for the next eight years. The company also operates four separate intracity bus lines in Lahore with another 100 buses. Local press said on Sunday the Lahore authorities would offer the metrobus service free of charge to public for its first four weeks. The city also established an online ticket purchase system for the metrobus project. Turkish private entrepreneurs have been looking to expand their presence in Lahore and Albayrak is not the only Turkish-owned business investing in the city. &#304;stanbul Environmental Protection and Waste Materials Recycling Industry and Trade Company (&#304;STAÇ) last year established a sister company in Lahore, the LWMC, and started a tender to undertake the waste management of the city. The tender offered two separate contracts and two Turkish companies Albayrak and Özkartallar &#350;irketler Grubu each won a tender with a total amount of $310 million for seven years.

Lahore's very own

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bonhomie

sorry if its posted before but couldn't resist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UmarJustice

Bonhomie said:


> sorry if its posted before but couldn't resist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Pakistan Hockey Team at Inauguration of Metro Bus


----------



## BaybarsHan

Masallah hayirli olsun

I wish the best for pakistani brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamINDIA

it looks modern and world class!!
btw what role did turkey play in its development?


----------



## SHAMK9

IamINDIA said:


> it looks modern and world class!!
> btw what role did turkey play in its development?


Private turkish companies run the buses and takes care of them.


----------



## unicorn

Would like to thank the members of the sister forum who followed this project the whole time so that we can see the development going on in Punjab. Also like to think the CM Shahbaz Shareef whose efforts definitely speaks volume.Last but not least thank the fellow PDF forum members for updating this thread and spreading it to the wider audience.







*CM honoring and appreciating the real workers who worked tirelessly in the field round the clock.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Bunch of monkeys. Pakistani people can not cope with having luxuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

It's not about the competion ..
As being just proud to be a Pakistani , am worried for the people of Karachi that where the situations are going there and happy for the development in Lahore ..
Otherwise the fact is that Karachi is the financial hub of Pakistan and play most important role in the economy of Pakistan..


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;3908879 said:


> Bunch of monkeys. Pakistani people can not cope with having luxuries.



I think within 15, 20 days, game over. Jahil public

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

People standing in the busway :facepalm:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ice_man

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;3908879 said:


> Bunch of monkeys. Pakistani people can not cope with having luxuries.



stupid BHOOKI NANGI AWAAM! give them poision for free they will eat that too!!! anything free pakistani will just go insane! 

clearly shows how backward our nation STILL IS! we NEED TO EDUCATE our people!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## newdelhinsa

How could they opened the doors, think door lock should be under controls of the driver.


----------



## BATMAN

When a fish stinks.. it strats from head... so cut the head and its protectors.

During Zia era, we had hundreds of made in Sweden buses, on every road of Lahore, but we never behaved like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ice_man

there was time Pakistan also had TRAMS! now people are just BHOKKAYY for anything! and will go insane for the word FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

our leaders have starved our nation to this point!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mdcp

Govt. should ensure descipline line , first come first serve not any illitrate jumping on other
The idea for free one month travel is totally wrong, for free it gona mess up. The better was concession ticket or may be 50% etc. discount
We need to control and educate public to behave nicely and be civilized
There should be some penalties for any indiscipline, fighting, jumping, coming on road, opening gate, spitting around, sitting badly ( dubai give fine in train), and for those worse give them ban for 6 month, 1 yr, 5 yr, or life time so civilized people can enjoy this beautiful transport


----------



## Xracer

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;3908879 said:


> Bunch of monkeys. Pakistani people can not cope with having luxuries.







Face palm
OOOoooooh WTF


----------



## Mani2020

these buses will be ruined same way as was the case with other new cng buses ...this nation doesnot deserves it ...the students of govt colleges and schools are the worse in spoiling the public property ...idiots


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Looks like they are hanging those heavy bags around their back for no reason.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Concord plane bhi dedo this public will jump and open the door and sit on top of plane janglee thats why I always say there is something odd in DNA of alot of these individuals who can't stand in line


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=350797918366846


----------



## FaujHistorian

Peaceful Civlian said:


> [video=facebook;350797918366846]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=350797918366846[video]



?????

What's the point pc?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

WAQAS119 said:


>



Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

FaujHistorian said:


> ?????
> 
> What's the point pc?


He meant Benazir income support program was better.
Also, investment in Education sector is more worth, we see the condition of government schools, now few of them are place of animals, We can see the illiterate public, once announced the free service, how they are jumping and hanging on doors.


----------



## Areesh

At all those who are whining about bhookee junglee awaam.

Give them some time. When there won't be any free ride and they would have to buy a ticket. Things would improve and people would learn how to use these services properly. Stop calling your countrymen junglee and illiterate as you are also part of it.



Peaceful Civlian said:


> He meant Benazir income support program was better.
> Also, investment in Education sector is more worth, we see the condition of government schools, now few of them are place of animals, We can see the illiterate public, once announced the free service, how they are jumping and hanging on doors.



Money should be spent on education. Yes. But that doesn't mean we should providing better commuting facilities to our people. Both happen side by side in any reasonable government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Areesh said:


> Stop calling your countrymen junglee and illiterate as you are also part of it.



I am not part of it, i am educated person, i can't act like these junglee persons, i'll prefer taxi or my car instead of travelling in this type of crowd and rush. Educated people can't act like this as we see in pictures. This is surely jahil awaam in pics.
Anyway, best of luck for this service, i hope that people realize importance of assets and take care of this.


----------



## Areesh

Peaceful Civlian said:


> I am not part of it, *i am educated person*, i can't act like these junglee persons, i'll prefer taxi or my car instead of travelling in this type of crowd and rush. Educated people can't act like this as we see in pictures. This is surely jahil awaam in pics.
> Anyway, best of luck for this service, i hope that people realize importance of assets and take care of this.



The way you are behaving you pretty much junglee yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Areesh said:


> The way you are behaving you pretty much junglee yourself.


----------



## Chak Bamu

I do not know if this has been posted else where or earlier. Something official at least:

Bus project cost Rs 29.8 billion - thenews.com.pk
.....
Javaid Aslam said that for Lahore, this system was built on a 27-kilometre route which was recommended by SYSTRA as most feasible rout for light rail operation.

BRTS for Lahore has, however, been completed at only 15 per cent to 20 per cent of the cost for a light rail network, he said, adding that the total cost of BRTS, named as Metro Bus Lahore, was less than Rs 30 billion. He said this project was divided into 11 packages and completed at a total cost of Rs 29,821.762 million. The approved packages included Rs 5,411.075 million for Youhanabad to Kalma Chowk, Rs 5,482.902 million for Kalma Chowk to Qurtaba Chowk, Rs 5,148.948 million for Qurtaba Chowk to MAO College, Rs 3,411.839 million for MAO College to Bhaati Chowk, Rs 2,590.782 million for Texali Chowk to Shahdara Morr, Rs 849.691 million for Additional Bridge along Lahore Bridge, Rs 1,930.017 million for Gajju Matta to Youhanabad, Rs 3,227.176 for Erection of Escalators and Platform Screen Doors, Rs 1,026.193 million for Construction of Bus Depot and Rs 743.139 million for Automated Fare Collection and Bus Scheduling.
....

It is not really surprising to see an elitist attitude displayed by some. Many in our country have such attitude because they feel superior to others based on wealth, education, family name, etc... Most shameful for a country created in name of a religion that strives to abolish distinctions and promote egalitarianism and brotherhood.


----------



## F.O.X

Now way it costed Rs.30bn .

All the payments were made through LDA & they account to near Rs.76bn .


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

In California they have a law , Anti Gheto Law, acording to that the owner of home can be charged a Penelty if their home or Property is not well taken care of 

a) Properly painted
b) Having a lawn with green grass and plants 
c) No Grafitti 

Pakistan Needs such laws , to improve the appearance of cities and create Million jobs for painters , carpenters , gardeners

Also Pakistan needs to implement a law aginst the sign board on the buildings to limit the size and location where you can place these signs







Pakistani homes , help ruine the appearance of City

And this is nothing to do with Money in Pakistan , these are basic housing standards 

Pakistani cities look like they have been Neutronm bombed with grafiti and neglect


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Why would one make this service free for a _Month_?

Who'll want the public to share the blame if the crowd dismantles some of the sparking red buses?

Where are the razakars/volunteers which were supposed to put some sense in the minds of the mod and distribute the user's manual?

I'm trying to figure this out.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bus fare should be , one direction rate , when the bus reaches end of line , every one should be removed from bus , and then new passengers should get in bus and pay fare again for return trip


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...-creates-traffic-jams-lahore.html#post3948539





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=162285903921198


----------



## Chak Bamu

A sensible article. No partisanship. Just analysis. Also mentions prospects of Karachi's mass transit system and inclusion of BRT. I am pasting just the first three paragraphs. From personal experience, I know that this guy is telling the truth:

Is the Lahore Metrobus a folly or far-sighted? &#8211; The Express Tribune

The first thing you will notice is the eerie quiet after the doors shut. There are perhaps a few whispers, a cough, the humming of the air conditioning, and the pssst sound every time the driver applies the air brakes.
It is actually a reverent silence, the silence of the people of Lahore traveling in the brand new Metrobus. I experienced it on a late winter afternoon as I headed to meet a friend for coffee. Since I didn&#8217;t have a travel card, I got a token from the self-service ticket vending machine at the station, and walked down to the platform. I looked up at the LED information board &#8212; the next bus was arriving in one minute. A red bus pulled up. People queued. The bus docked, its doors opened simultaneously. Two women walked out, the rest of us shuffled in. The doors shut behind us. And then there was silence.
Shahbaz Sharif is a true Lahori, theatrical in his very essence. All his work is imbued by immense drama. He dreams up grand projects, and executes them at lightening speeds. By the time the opponents grasp the idea of his latest fancy and start protesting, the project is up and running. The Lahore Metrobus has been no exception.

.
.
.


----------



## aaqib baloch

Devil Soul said:


> Buses are from China


These bus are from turkey not china


----------

